# Vos TEST sur le nouvel MBA 11



## plaj (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'envisage de commander un MBA 11 et je descends d'un MBA 13 SSD. 

Pour les heureux nouveaux propriétaires, pouvez vous nous dire 

qu'elle est la définition de l'écran (est-il lisible, peut-on réèllement travailler dessus ?)
lors de la lecture des vidéos, fait-il du bruit de soufflement ou s'essoufle t-il ? 

Merci


----------



## badboyprod (22 Octobre 2010)

Je reviens de l'apple store où j'ai pu rapidement le tester. 
Tout dabord l'écran est sublime. Luminosité au poil, définition au top (j'ai vu dessus un trailer de Avatar en full HD et honnêtement c'était top!).
Pour travailler longtemps dessus je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'orienter vers le 13". Mais le 11" offre déjà de belles capacités. L'écran est lisible pas trop petite. Le clavier est confortable et facile d'utilisation.
Niveau soufflerie j'ai rien ressenti. Concernant la rapidité d'allumage et de sortie de veille je ne suis pas plus impressionné que ça. Mon Mac Mini boot aussi très vite.
Niveau son, les enceintes semblent vraiment légère. Mais bon ca reste le seul point vraiment négatif.


----------



## twinworld (22 Octobre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> qu'elle est la définition de l'écran (est-il lisible, peut-on réèllement travailler dessus ?)


vous avez vu qu'il y a un article sur la page Actu du site qui répond à ces questions ?


----------



## Anthony (22 Octobre 2010)

C'est ce que j'allais dire : il y a aussi un site sur MacGeneration et un gros aperçu du MacBook Air, avant un test complet.

C'est là : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/173752/macbook-air-11-premieres-impressions


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Octobre 2010)

pas facile de le tester.... avec beaucoup de monde autour....

Je suis impressioné de manière favorable par l'écran, je pensais à priori que travailler dessus sur une page excel ou un document word serait moins facile, il n'en est rien

Le clavier est presque le même avec quelques touches un peu différentes, mais cela ne change rien à mon sens, 

le trackpad est comme celui des nouveaux MBP, je ne suis pas habitué et en plus il n'était paramétrer comme le mien, donc j'ai trouvé cela inconfortable, mais c'est très subjectif.

le réactivité est elle aussi au rendez vous, 

Concernant le look il a évolué, il est plus large vers l'écran, et les coins ne sont plus arrondis.

La qualité.... rien à dire c'est superbe.

La charnière m'a paru plus stable et plus solide.

J'avoue que si j'avais à m'équiper, je ne sais pas quelle version je choisirai, .... le 11'6 est très séduisant (je n'ai pas pu tester le 13'3 il y avait trop de monde). 

Pour ce qui est performances techniques je n'ai pas pu en juger vraiment, mais ce que j'ai pu tester (Iphoto, Itunes, Mail, Safari avec 3 pages ouvertes un document page et un document Numbers) n'a entrainé aucun ralentissement.


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est ce que j'allais dire : il y a aussi un site sur MacGeneration et un gros aperçu du MacBook Air, avant un test complet.
> 
> C'est là : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/173752/macbook-air-11-premieres-impressions



Pour la vidéo, j'ai un MBP 13" avec SSD et il réagit exactement pareil pour l'arrêt et le démarrage. 3 secondes et 12 secondes. Ce n'est donc plus une question de puissance si on veut arriver à obtenir des OS au démarrage instantanée, mais bien des SSD de plus en plus performant.


----------



## expertpack (24 Octobre 2010)

n'y a t'il pas un risque de saturer rapidement un SSD de 64 Go , compte tenu de la place de l'OS et des applis ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Octobre 2010)

c'est suffisant à mon sens, toutefois je pense que 128 GO sont vraiment un  minimum, sauf à être partisan à court terme du disque dur externe. Le format propriétaire du module de stockage est d'ailleurs ce qui me surprends le plus, je ne sais pas s'il sera possible de faire évoluer la capacité de stockage des nouveaux MBA


----------



## lemarseillais23 (24 Octobre 2010)

Je ne pense pas que les MBA soient évolutifs, vu que quasiment tout est intégré à la carte mère... Donc, selon moi il est plus préférable d'investir dès l'achat...


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je ne sais pas s'il sera possible de faire évoluer la capacité de stockage des nouveaux MBA



En tous cas ce ne sera pas aussi facile qu'avec le précédent modèle, car un module devra être conçu juste pour lui. 
C'est une des choses qui me fait hésiter. Ca + le fait qu'il ait le même proc que mon MBA actuel (2.13), même si je cours pas après les Ghz, c'est un peu con d'upgrader pour ne pas avoir un meilleur processeur (voire moins: 1.86). 

Sinon: un 13" avec une si belle définition, une autonomie... correcte, 256 de SSD, 4go de RAM et deux USB, ça me tente pas mal


----------



## plaj (24 Octobre 2010)

j'ai commandé le 11 depuis mercredi soir lors du Mac Event, en 1,6 et 4Go mais pour le moment sur le store rien à bougé, alors que la livraison est prévue pour le 28-29.... 


Est ce normal... ?

J'espère que je ne serai pas déçu du 11, je n'ai jamais travaillé sur cette résolution...


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> j'ai commandé le 11 depuis mercredi soir lors du Mac Event, en 1,6 et 4Go mais pour le moment sur le store rien à bougé, alors que la livraison est prévue pour le 28-29....
> 
> 
> Est ce normal... ?
> ...



tu pourras toujours le renvoyer, si c'est le cas. Mais je pige pas: acheter un ordinateur sans "voir" son écran en vrai d'abord, c'est comme choisir une copine d'après photo... C'est ... audacieux. L'écran, c'est pas anodin : c'est là que tout se passe entre l'ordi et nous.

Le 11" me plaît beaucoup mais avec sa résolution élevée, et l'absence d'indépendance de résolution de Mac OSX, je sais que je ne pourrais pas l'utiliser: du haut de mes 40 ans, j'ai plus une assez bonne vue 

Je pourrais le faire (et je l'ai fait: un Vaio TX 11", en 1280 pixels de larges, entre 2005/6 et fin 2009) avec un PC sous Linux (ou même Windows), mais pas avec OS X. Dommage.


----------



## diegue (24 Octobre 2010)

expertpack a dit:


> n'y a t'il pas un risque de saturer rapidement un SSD de 64 Go , compte tenu de la place de l'OS et des applis ?



J'ai un MBA de 60 Go : ça nécessite d'avoir toujours à portée un DD, notamment pour la musique. Pour le prochain je serais tenté par un 256 (bon compromis mais encore cher), ou au minimum 128


----------



## surfman06 (24 Octobre 2010)

@diegue => Pour la musique l'avenir est spotify ou le nouvel iTunes, car sans être un obsédé de musique, ma bibliothèque iTunes pèse déjà 130 go, donc l'avenir est le cloud (streaming) du moins pour la zik afin de ne pas surcharger ton hdd, car pour le reste je ne suis pas partisan du cloud (données personnelles) quand tu vois tous les abus de certaines boites, mais passons c'est un autre sujet. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Pour en revenir au format propriétaire, je pense que certaines boites proposeront le montage de barettes ssd plus performantes et de plus grande capacité, mais il faudra envoyer la machine afin que l'opération soit réalisé et surtout à quel prix !!!!


----------



## Anthony (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour la barrette, mais j'en reparlerai dans mon test, ça risque d'être plus facile que prévu : la connectique utilisé par Apple est en cours de standardisation ;-)


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> Pour la barrette, mais j'en reparlerai dans mon test, ça risque d'être plus facile que prévu : la connectique utilisé par Apple est en cours de standardisation ;-)



T'as pas le droit de dire ça. Zut, quoi. C'est le plus gros argument qui m'empêche d'en acheter un  :hein::hein:


----------



## Emiya (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour la communauté Mac.

Premier message pour ma part.

Je suis allé à l'Apple Store Opéra ce matin pour voir le nouveau MacBook Air.

J'ai pu faire quelques tests dessus aussi bien sur le 11" que le 13". Pour information ce sont les deux modèles d'entrée de gamme, c'est à dire le 1,4GHz 2Go de RAM pour le 11" et le 1,86Ghz 2Go RAM pour le 13".

Mon premier test a été le lancement d'une vidéo flash en 1080p via youtube :
- le 13" lag les 3 premières secondes puis lit la vidéo avec fluidité ensuite (zéro ralentissement)
- en revanche le 11" lui n'a pas réussi le test. La vidéo est saccadée un max. Dommage...

Le deuxième test fut la lecture d'une vidéo en 720p depuis le ssd via iMovie :
- le 11" et le 13" s'en sortent à merveille.

Enfin, j'ai testé l'affichage de l'autonomie restante et Apple ce coup-ci n'a pas trop exagéré les chiffres puisque qu'en lecteur de vidéo full-hd flash avec iTunes qui tourne derrière ainsi qu'iMovie et luminosité à 50% :
- le 11" indique entre 3h30 et 4h.
- le 13" indique entre 5h30 et 6h.

Pour ce qui est de la caméra Facetime l'image est plus que correct.

Enfin, le son stéréo m'a paru plutôt bon, même si le bruit ambiant m'empêche d'être catégorique sur ce point.

Voilà si jamais d'autres personnes l'ont testé, leur avis mintéressent et leurs tests aussi n'ayant pu tout essayer à l'Apple Store.


----------



## MacWalden (26 Octobre 2010)

Ca voudrait dire qu'avec wifi on, firefox et word, tu tiens au moins 1h de plus avec le 11 et le 13. Intéressant


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2010)

Il y a un premier test performances des 2 modèles sur Macworld.


----------



## chris2002 (26 Octobre 2010)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un test des modèles avec CPU upgradé mais elles restent quand même assez puissantes, surtout par rapport aux anciens modèles.


----------



## MacWalden (26 Octobre 2010)

Plus j'y pense, plus je suis à deux doigts de sauter le pas à Noel (le 11 ou le 13, vaste question métaphysique )... et de refourguer mon MacBook Alu de 2008


----------



## Anthony (27 Octobre 2010)

Emiya a dit:


> - en revanche le 11" lui n'a pas réussi le test. La vidéo est saccadée un max. Dommage....



Faut que tu m'explique : toutes les vidéos 1080p que je regarde sur YouTube ces trois derniers jours sur le 11", je les ai rêvées ? ;-)

Le test de MacG sera publié dans la journée. Je suis très favorablement impressionné par cette machine, mais je vous laisse lire, on en reparlera là-bas et ici aussi si vous voulez.


----------



## badboyprod (27 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> Faut que tu m'explique : toutes les vidéos 1080p que je regarde sur YouTube ces trois derniers jours sur le 11", je les ai rêvées ? ;-)
> 
> Le test de MacG sera publié dans la journée. Je suis très favorablement impressionné par cette machine, mais je vous laisse lire, on en reparlera là-bas et ici aussi si vous voulez.



On attend avec impatience le test! Surtout concernant l'autonomie en mode WiFi OFF.


----------



## pbas400 (27 Octobre 2010)

un test assez complet ici
http://www.macworld.fr/article/mac/performances-macbook-air-pouces/507699/


----------



## Darkbach (27 Octobre 2010)

une review d'engadget
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/26/macbook-air-review-late-2010/


----------



## Emiya (27 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> Faut que tu m'explique : toutes les vidéos 1080p que je regarde sur YouTube ces trois derniers jours sur le 11", je les ai rêvées ? ;-)
> 
> Le test de MacG sera publié dans la journée. Je suis très favorablement impressionné par cette machine, mais je vous laisse lire, on en reparlera là-bas et ici aussi si vous voulez.



A l'Apple Store d'Opéra, j'ai testé sur YouTube la bande annonce d'Avatar, Toy Story et Batman : The Dark Night en 1080p sur 3 MacBook Air 11" différents et l'image saccadait pour les trois.

Après, je ne met point ta parole en doute. Je suis même plutôt heureux de cette nouvelle. ;-)

Mais je ne saurai expliquer cette différence entre nos résultats...


----------



## Fireace (27 Octobre 2010)

Emiya a dit:


> A l'Apple Store d'Opéra, j'ai testé sur YouTube la bande annonce d'Avatar, Toy Story et Batman : The Dark Night en 1080p sur 3 MacBook Air 11" différents et l'image saccadait pour les trois.
> 
> Après, je ne met point ta parole en doute. Je suis même plutôt heureux de cette nouvelle. ;-)
> 
> Mais je ne saurai expliquer cette différence entre nos résultats...



Peut-être un souci de wifi ? Tu devais pas être le seul à utiliser de la bande passante à l'AS.


----------



## sclicer (27 Octobre 2010)

OUi laissez bien chargé la barre rouge au maximum avant de lancé la vidéo, ça évitera les saccades dû au wifi.

edit: 7h d'autonomie en mode machine à écrire (wifi off) 
Donc pour le 13" ça sera encore mieux


----------



## Viablub (27 Octobre 2010)

À la lecture du test de MacG, il ressort un point qui était déjà sorti lors des tests du tout premier MacBook Air, cette machine est une machine d'appoint et n'a pas vocation à être une machine principale. Ce qui est dans l'absolu pas faux. 

Mais pour moi cet avis doit être plus que modéré. 
Dans le sens où tout est question de besoins. Je m'explique, je suis étudiant je possède actuellement un MacBook Pro 13" de mi-2010 boosté avec un SSD. À première vu tout devrait être ok, mais je vais le revendre pour prendre un MacBook Air 11" boosté au maximum parce que pour moi mon utilisation de l'ordinateur est à 95% de la consultation de pages web, utilisation des suites iWork et/ou Office, de la lecture de video...  et que le MacBook Air correspond parfaitement a ces besoins et à l'énorme avantage de ce faire oublier dans le sac pour la prise de notes en cours. Une fois arrivé chez moi, je lui branche un écran externe et le tout est joué.
Pour les 5% restant je fais un peu de retouche photo et de montage vidéo, étant donné que c'est pour le côté loisirs ça me dérange franchement pas d'attendre 50% de plus une fois par semaine pour l'exportation d'une vidéo. 
Donc il est tout à fait possible de l'utiliser en ordinateur principal même si ce n'est pas ça vocation, je parle en connaissance de cause j'ai utilisé pendant 1 an et demi un MBA 1,6Ghz 80GB HDD, et je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre. 


Ce que je déplore le plus, c'est plutôt la course aux Ghz parce qu'en fin de compte la différence entre un Macbook ou un MacBook Pro et le MacBook Air mise à part la taille de l'écran se situe au niveau du processeur (même carte graphique, ram 4GB). Et cette différence de fréquence certaine personnes ne se rendront même pas compte de la différence, pourquoi parce qu'ils ont plus ou moins la même utilisation de l'ordinateur que moi. J'ai en effet du mal a croire que tout le monde retouche des photos ou fait du montage vidéo ou encore de la 3D quotidiennement. Je suis prêt à parier que la plupart n'en font même pas toute les deux semaines. Mais les gros chiffres parlent plus, cela rassure on se dit qu'on a fait un investissement durable pour l'avenir mais ces mêmes personnes change d'ordinateur régulièrement... Par contre un SSD donnerait des performances beaucoup plus visibles pour l'utilisateur lambda...


----------



## sclicer (27 Octobre 2010)

Je ne peux que appuyer ton post.
JE suis dans le même cas que toi, simplement que le portable me sert aussi comme labo photo hors de chez moi. Mais même dans mon cas il conviendrait très bien comme machine principale ( de petit écran et je parle du 13", pas le 11" trop petit quand même).


----------



## Fireace (27 Octobre 2010)

Je suis ok avec ce que dit Viablub, je suis aussi étudiant et je pense que je pourrais prendre comme machine principale un MBA, la seule chose qui me chagrine sur le 11" (que je préfère au 13" pour sa taille, sa mobilité) c'est son autonomie, Anthony dans son texte parle de presque 7h, or il m'arrive d'avoir des journées de plus de 8h (et oui on bosse en droit).

Je trouve que le concept d'avoir d'un ordinateur ultra portable léger est quand même sacrément plombé si l'on doit transporter le chargeur dans la serviette...

C'est pourquoi je pense me tourner vers un le 13"...Surtout que le 11" 1,6ghz, 128Go coute "juste" 110*de moins que le 13" 1,86, 128Go...


----------



## David_b (27 Octobre 2010)

Fireace a dit:


> Anthony dans son texte parle de presque 7h, or il m'arrive d'avoir des journées de plus de 8h (et oui on bosse en droit).


Tu écris pendant 8h d'affilée ? Faut pas avoir peur d'utiliser la veille, elle sert à ça 
J'ai encore parfois des journées de 13 ou 14h au boulot (j'en ai eu beaucoup plus ces 8 dernières années), et mon MBA de 2009 tient toute la journée


----------



## Emiya (27 Octobre 2010)

Fireace a dit:


> Emiya a dit:
> 
> 
> > A l'Apple Store d'Opéra, j'ai testé sur YouTube la  bande annonce d'Avatar, Toy Story et Batman : The Dark Night en 1080p  sur 3 MacBook Air 11" différents et l'image saccadait pour les trois.
> ...


Il était 9h30 environ et il y avait plus de vendeur que de client dans l'Apple Store. 
Et bien entendu, j'ai attendu que la vidéo soit chargée en entier avant de lancer pour être sûr que ce ne soit pas le Wifi.

C'est pourquoi, je me suis permis de souligner ces lags sinon j'aurais émis des réserves sur mon verdict.

Enfin, voilà quelques propos du test de Engadget :


> The very low-powered 11.6-inch unit obviously had the bigger  issues:  while it generally acted just like you'd an expect a Mac to act  --  windows, applications, and new browser pages loaded quickly, and   graphically heavy features like Expose seemed to have no trouble -- we   did notice some occasional stuttery behavior while scrolling heavy   webpages and galleries, *and full HD video in YouTube did not play back  smoothly. (Maybe we can blame that on Flash... we're sure Apple does)*


Voilà,  si d'autres personnes l'ont testé qu'ils fassent parvenir leurs retours  sur ce point car il semblerait que les avis diverges.

Merci !


----------



## Viablub (27 Octobre 2010)

C'est vrai que la question de la taille d'écran se pose. Je dois avouer que pour l'instant je suis plus intéressé par le 11" parce qu'autant pousser le concept de l'ultra portable jusqu'au bout. 

Concernant l'autonomie j'ai des journées de 8H - 10H mais je sais que je n'utilise pas en continu l'ordinateur, donc je pense que ça passera et au pire quand je sais que j'ai une grosse journée je prends le chargeur (d'ailleurs j'ai entendu dire qu'il est plus petit que celui des précédents MBA quelqu'un peux confirmer). En parlant de charge, j'ai une question pour les possesseurs de MBA le temps de charge est de combien de temps environ? Un des défauts des premiers MacBook Air était le temps de charge très long. 

Et puis étant donné que la taille de l'écran ne me pose pas de problème, puisqu'une fois chez moi il sera branché à un écran externe. Il y a que deux différences entre le 11" haut de gamme et le 13" entrée de gamme, les 260Mhz et le port SD. Donc pour moi je ne pense pas que cela changera beaucoup, mais j'hésite encore.



Pour les vidéos flash en full HD, dites moi si je me trompe mais quel est l'intérêt sachant que l'écran du MacBook Air est HD Ready et non FULL HD??


----------



## Fireace (27 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu écris pendant 8h d'affilée ? Faut pas avoir peur d'utiliser la veille, elle sert à ça
> J'ai encore parfois des journées de 13 ou 14h au boulot (j'en ai eu beaucoup plus ces 8 dernières années), et mon MBA de 2009 tient toute la journée



Quand je dis 8h de cours, c'est effectivement 8h d'amphi avec prise de note d'affilé, mais il est vrai aussi qu'on a droit à des pauses de 5-10 min à chaque heure...Donc ça pourrait coller...




Viablub a dit:


> C'est vrai que la question de la taille d'écran se pose. Je dois avouer que pour l'instant je suis plus intéressé par le 11" parce qu'autant pousser le concept de l'ultra portable jusqu'au bout.



Je pense exactement pareil ! 



Viablub a dit:


> Et puis étant donné que la taille de l'écran ne me pose pas de problème, puisqu'une fois chez moi il sera branché à un écran externe. Il y a que deux différences entre le 11" haut de gamme et le 13" entrée de gamme, *les 260Mhz *et le port SD. Donc pour moi je ne pense pas que cela changera beaucoup, mais j'hésite encore.



Concrétement cela change quoi ces Mhz en plus, et l'histoire du 3 Mo de mémoire cache N2 ?

Pour le port SD c'est vrai que cela peut s'avérer intéressant mais à condition d'avoir un port SD sur l'autre machine utilisée pour faire des transfets (jai même pas d'APN...)


----------



## Viablub (27 Octobre 2010)

Perso les 260MHz ne changerons des chose que pour les taches lourdes, mais dixit mon post précédent on ne verra pas souvent la différence.

Parce que les tests de performances de puissance c'est bien, mais en fait ça ne parle pas du tout du ressenti de performance quotidien.


----------



## choumou (27 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> un test assez complet ici
> http://www.macworld.fr/article/mac/performances-macbook-air-pouces/507699/



Ben c'est un peu le lien que j'ai mis avant...


----------



## arrakiss (27 Octobre 2010)

Perso je suis entrain de tester AVATAR - trailer en 1080p sans la barre rouge au complet et ça saccade pas du tout en plein écran.


----------



## pepito (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
j'ai finalement craqué pour le 11 

Y'a t'il des personnes qui l'ont pris avec 4go de RAM, vous voyez une différence sur la vitesse ou l'autonomie?

64 ou 128go ? Si j'ai bien compris plus tard on pourra changer la barette SSD ?


----------



## Anthony (28 Octobre 2010)

@Fireace : en histoire aussi on bosse ;-) Avec l'ancien MacBook Air (celui de David_b, soit-il loué), je tenais sans trop de problèmes 6 à 7 heures en mode très grande économie (pas de WiFi, uniquement Evernote d'ouvert). Mais pour un étudiant, je me dis qu'un MacBook 13" ou un MacBook Air 13" pour celui qui a un peu plus de sous est peut-être une machine un poil plus équilibrée et réaliste. Baver devant une machine et essayer de faire caser ses besoins par rapport à sa fiche technique c'est bien, regarder quels besoins on a et choisir la machine en fonction, c'est peut-être mieux. Et c'est quelqu'un qui a vendu des machines Apple qui te le dit ;-)

@ceux-qui-disent-qu-on-peut-pas-lire-de-la-video-1080p : vous voyez mon test d'autonomie avec Wall-E ? Bah le fichier est un 1080p, 4 Go pour 1h37. Tout simplement.


----------



## Fireace (28 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> @Fireace : en histoire aussi on bosse ;-) Avec l'ancien MacBook Air (celui de David_b, soit-il loué), je tenais sans trop de problèmes 6 à 7 heures en mode très grande économie (pas de WiFi, uniquement Evernote d'ouvert). Mais pour un étudiant, je me dis qu'un MacBook 13" ou un MacBook Air 13" pour celui qui a un peu plus de sous est peut-être une machine un poil plus équilibrée et réaliste. Baver devant une machine et essayer de faire caser ses besoins par rapport à sa fiche technique c'est bien, regarder quels besoins on a et choisir la machine en fonction, c'est peut-être mieux. Et c'est quelqu'un qui a vendu des machines Apple qui te le dit ;-)



j'en suis arrivé à la même conclusion, donc macbook air 13" commandé, d'ailleurs vu que j'ai pris 4go je ne l'aurai pas avant le 4-5 novembre...:mouais:


----------



## Viablub (28 Octobre 2010)

Maintenant que le doute est bien installé que choisir? D'après les premier bench le MBA à 1,6Ghz est quand même assez performant, il est pas loin du MBA 13" entrée de gamme. D'un autre coté je me dis que le slot SD est un plus. De plus il y a "seulement" plus ou moins 3cm d'écart sur la largeur et la profondeur, le 13" semble plus "proportionné". Il y a en plus les 2h d'autonomie. Bref je suis tout à fait d'accord que le 13" remplirai mieux le rôle de machine principale. 

Donc mon choix s'arrête entre le 11" 128GB, 1,6Ghz et 4GB et le 13" 128GB, 1,86Ghz et 4GB parce que à y être autant y aller à fond. Bref si quelqu'un peu éclairer ma lanterne. 
Anthony pense tu qu'avec une utilisation principalement faite de consultation de pages web et suite bureautique, je vais voir une quelconque différence. Faut-il voir l'écran de 11" comme un handicap ou un avantage?


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> @Fireace : en histoire aussi on bosse ;-) Avec l'ancien MacBook Air (celui de* David_b, soit-il loué*)


Je plussoie (avec enthousiasme) cette suggestion 



Anthony a dit:


> Baver devant une machine et essayer de faire caser ses besoins par rapport à sa fiche technique c'est bien, regarder quels besoins on a et choisir la machine en fonction, c'est peut-être mieux.


Celle-là aussi, mais elle me paraît bien moins importante que la première suggestion 

Blague à part: ce sont les besoins réels qui doivent dicter le choix de la machine, sinon on va au devant de grosses déceptions. D'où l'importance d'en dresser une liste claire, sur un bout de papier et de cocher pour chaque machine qui nous intéresse si, oui ou non, elle répond à la demande.


----------



## pbas400 (28 Octobre 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Maintenant que le doute est bien installé que choisir? D'après les premier bench le MBA à 1,6Ghz est quand même assez performant, il est pas loin du MBA 13" entrée de gamme. D'un autre coté je me dis que le slot SD est un plus. De plus il y a "seulement" plus ou moins 3cm d'écart sur la largeur et la profondeur, le 13" semble plus "proportionné". Il y a en plus les 2h d'autonomie. Bref je suis tout à fait d'accord que le 13" remplirai mieux le rôle de machine principale.
> 
> Donc mon choix s'arrête entre le 11" 128GB, 1,6Ghz et 4GB et le 13" 128GB, 1,86Ghz et 4GB parce que à y être autant y aller à fond. Bref si quelqu'un peu éclairer ma lanterne.
> Anthony pense tu qu'avec une utilisation principalement faite de consultation de pages web et suite bureautique, je vais voir une quelconque différence. Faut-il voir l'écran de 11" comme un handicap ou un avantage?



Mon avis, on achète un 11, si on souhaite privilégier le coté Nomade ! avec une durée d'utilisation pas trop excessive au quotidien (je pourrais dire 3/4 h max)

si c'est pour être dessus toute la journée, autant envisager un 13.

le 11 est un complément ultra-pratique à tout autre Mac, et suffisant pour tes taches classiques comme mail/internet/photos/traitement de texte (les activités les plus traitées par beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui ne demandent vraiment peu de ressources, le 2 go de mémoire est amplement suffisant)

ce n'est que mon humble avis...je vais me laisser tenter par le 11


----------



## Viablub (28 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais vraiment pas lequel choisir, mais d'un autre côté je me dit quand fin de compte entre le 11" et le 13" c'est plus le poids qui va changer, dans le sens ou que ça soit un 11" ou un 13" j'aurait le même sac pour le transporter et les deux rentreront. 

Après je me dit qu'a prendre un 13" autant il y aller franchement et prendre le 256GB se qui me permettrai d'être un peut moins à l'étroit. Après le 1,86Ghz ou le 2,13Ghz je ne sais pas.


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Je ne sais vraiment pas lequel choisir


voir mon dernier message: fais une liste 


> je me dit quand fin de compte entre le 11" et le 13" c'est plus le poids qui va changer, dans le sens ou que ça soit un 11" ou un 13" j'aurait le même sac pour le transporter et les deux rentreront.


Tu n'achètes pas un ordi pour le transporter, mais pour l'utiliser: l'écran, l'autonomie, etc sont au moins aussi importants que son poids


----------



## Darkbach (28 Octobre 2010)

Meme par rapport a mon avis plus haut concernant le choix du 11.6 ou 13.3
Je suis encore en plein doute sur la diagonale a choisir.

D'un cote le 11 est ultra mobile mais le 13 a plus de comfort visuelle et d'autonomie.
Sans oublier la différence de prix (le 11 a 900 et le 13 a 1170 en aoc), 270 ce n'est pas négligeable 


D'après le test d'andantech, le 11 est une très bonne machine machine a emporter partout avec sois et accompli sans broncher la plus part des taches bureautique. http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/8

Mais si on veux travailler plus vite et plus longtemps autant privilégier le 13. 
Le 13 qui peux quasiment remplacer un MBP13 ! http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/11

"*Unlike the 11, the 13-inch MacBook Air is far easier to recommend and can actually replace a machine in your arsenal.* If youve got another machine (e.g. desktop),* the 13-inch MacBook Air can easily replace a 13-inch MacBook Pro*. You give up some performance but you do get a more portable machine, a higher screen resolution and an SSD for only $100 more than the base MacBook Pro configuration ($200 more if you add the extra 2GB of memory needed to equalize things).

*You will get much better battery life on the 13-inch MacBook Pro, but otherwise the Air is actually quite compelling - particularly if you have to carry this thing with you all day*. I suspect the decision will be a lot easier once Apple moves the Pro line to Sandy Bridge, but if youre buying today the race is close."


----------



## pitou_92 (28 Octobre 2010)

Darkbach a dit:


> Meme par rapport a mon avis plus haut concernant le choix du 11.6 ou 13.3
> Je suis encore en plein doute sur la diagonale a choisir.
> 
> D'un cote le 11 est ultra mobile mais le 13 a plus de comfort visuelle et d'autonomie.
> ...


----------



## Darkbach (28 Octobre 2010)

C'est vrai, seulement 4 cm de différence mais aussi 270.

Ma 1ere idée va au 11.6, je compte l'utilisé max 6h/jour avec surtout de l'utilsation bureautique de base (traitement de texte, excell ..) et du surf léger.

Je m'inquiete juste de pas etre a l'aise par rapport au 13.


Je vais aller faire un tour dans un AS pour comparer et puis je reviendrais


----------



## Viablub (28 Octobre 2010)

Ca y est j'ai fait mon choix. Ce sera donc le 11,6" 128Gb 1,6Ghz et 4GB. Parce que c'est vraiment pour moi aller jusqu'au bout du concept de l'ultraportable et que mon utilisation et principalement faite de la consultation de pages web et de suites bureautiques, donc je n'ai pas besoins de beaucoup de performances. Et si cela venais à manquer j'investirai dans un mac mini ou un imac entrée de gamme.


----------



## pitou_92 (28 Octobre 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai fait mon choix. Ce sera donc le 11,6" 128Gb 1,6Ghz et 4GB. Parce que c'est vraiment pour moi aller jusqu'au bout du concept de l'ultraportable et que mon utilisation et principalement faite de la consultation de pages web et de suites bureautiques, donc je n'ai pas besoins de beaucoup de performances. Et si cela venais à manquer j'investirai dans un mac mini ou un imac entrée de gamme.


Sans etre indiscret, sa ta couté combien en tout??


----------



## Mr Chen (28 Octobre 2010)

Yeesss!! 

Ils ont envoyé le coli aujourd'hui!

Plus qu'a attendre! :rateau:


----------



## Viablub (28 Octobre 2010)

Le MacBook Air 11,6" 128GB 4GB 1,6Ghz: 1222&#8364;

Si je rajoute un MacMini entrée de gamme ça fait: 1957&#8364; 
Mais je ne compte pas le rajouter tout de suite.


----------



## blackmizou (28 Octobre 2010)

Hésitez pas à donner vos retours sur le MBA concernant le problème rencontré dans ce topic.

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/mba-11-waiting-for-dsmos-484162.html

Il s'agit d'un problème de "lenteur au boot et à l'extinction" sur une machine tout neuve (MBA 11 - 64GO - 2GO).

Merci tout le monde


----------



## sclicer (28 Octobre 2010)

Moi je trouve pourtant qu'il y a une nette différence entre un 11" et 13" quand même.
A la longue le 13" est plus confortable, on ne peut pas le nier.
Pour moi, le MBA sera mon outil principal en journée en dehors de chez moi.
 C'est à dire entre 8)10H de boulot par jour, mais pas en continu allumé (au moins 6-7h).
DOnc le 13" pour l'autonomie, et pour le confort visuel.
4go pour l'avenir vus que ça bouffe pas l'autonomie soit disant.
Mais bon 500 pour passer à 2,13ghz c'est trop même si 256go de SSD c'est plus confortable, mais encore trop excessif, puis bon j'ai assez de DD chez moi.

Par contre si vous avez des tests du 13".


----------



## pepito (28 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi c'est le contraire, finalement j'ai annulé le 13 apres avoir vu le 11 en vrai..

J'ai craqué pour le 11° qui est pas si petit que ça finalement.


----------



## pitou_92 (28 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Pour moi c'est le contraire, finalement j'ai annulé le 13 apres avoir vu le 11 en vrai..
> 
> J'ai craqué pour le 11° qui est pas si petit que ça finalement.


j'avais des apréention sur l'écran du 11", mais si tu as décommandé pour prendre un 11", sa veut dire qu'il ya pas trop de différence


----------



## sclicer (28 Octobre 2010)

FIn il y a évidement une différence de taille quand même 
Après la définition ne diffère pas d'accord, mais plus c'est grand plus ça sera agréable quand même.


----------



## pepito (28 Octobre 2010)

Oui moi c'est parceque je l'imaginais plus petit ....  Pour ceux qui hésitent faut aller les comparer dans un apple store et vous serez fixé.


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Oui moi c'est parceque je l'imaginais plus petit ....  Pour ceux qui hésitent faut aller les comparer dans un apple store et vous serez fixé.



justement, est ce qu'ils en ont  en 11" au carrousel du louvre??
si oui, il sera mien today!!!!!


----------



## taz_60 (29 Octobre 2010)

Ils les ont au Louvre et à Opéra, oui. Faut vous dire que les apple store ont les machines le lendemain de leur lancement.

D'ailleurs, j'ai pu tester le 11 et le 13. Machines très impressionnantes. Extremement réactives, faciles à utiliser, un vrai plaisir. Quand on a soupesé le 11, on se dirait presque que le 13 est trop gros et lourd. En tout, une fois ce genre de machine acquise, je pense qu'on a du mal à revenir à quelque chose de moins portable. Mon mbp 15 avait l'air d'un mastodonte à côté, alors qu'il est lui même un modèle de compacité pour cette taille d'ecran.

Leur écran est vraiment très agréable, la dalle est brillante mais pas trop, donc ok pour moi (je ne supporte pas les vitres des MBP). Les couleurs sont vives, beaux contrastes, bref de beaux ecrans comme apple nou y a habitué. je n'ai pas noté de différence de qualité avec mon 15 HD Anti reflet.

Seul point noir pour moi, mais il fallait qu'apple passe par là pour caser un clavier complet: le format 16/9. Ca a l'air de rien, mais quand on bosse toute la journée sur word, excel, in design,... Bref quand on bosse dessus, c'est handicapant, il faut scroller, et scroller... (encore pire si vous laissez le dock en bas^^). Je 16/10 est correct à ce niveau, bon compromis. Don cpour moi, le 13 est parfait. Mais c'est vrai, qu'en machine nomade de luxe, le 11 est superbe, par sa taille, on le met dans n'importte quelle besace, et c'est encore plus discret qu'un netbook grace à sa finesse. Mais travailler toute une journée en cours ou au boulot avec ça, je ne rois pas. Le 13 en revanche, c'est ok (d'ailleurs, il a le même nombre de PPI que le 15" en 1680x1050, soit 128ppi).

Convaincu!


----------



## MaTTrs (29 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi, après hésitation 13 et 11, j'ai finalement craqué pour le 11" 1,6ghz avec 4go de RAM. Jétais à deux doigts de prendre un iPad et un eeePc me tentait depuis un moment (mais trop lent) je pense donc que le 11 seras parfait vu que j'ai un pc (pas tapé:rateau i7, 8go, SSD... 
Expedié ce matin j'ai hate :love::love:


----------



## ibao (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> justement, est ce qu'ils en ont  en 11" au carrousel du louvre??
> si oui, il sera mien today!!!!!



Je crois que les 11" 64go ne sont plus dispo au Louvre et Opéra si ma mémoire est bonne. Appelle avant pour etre sur pour ne pas te déplacer pour rien


----------



## fusion (29 Octobre 2010)

pour ceux qui hésitent: allez les essayer que diable!!!


----------



## sclicer (29 Octobre 2010)

Vous savez si ICLG nantes ou autres magasins l'ont reçu ?


----------



## max1392 (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> justement, est ce qu'ils en ont  en 11" au carrousel du louvre??
> si oui, il sera mien today!!!!!



Dans ce cas, prévois la CB, le 11' est effectivement dispo au Louvre !


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

max1392 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, prévois la CB, le 11' est effectivement dispo au Louvre !



coolll!!!!


----------



## pepito (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> justement, est ce qu'ils en ont  en 11" au carrousel du louvre??
> si oui, il sera mien today!!!!!



Au caroussel je sais pas, mais à Opéra les 2 sont en expo pour les comparer si tu veux


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Au caroussel je sais pas, mais à Opéra les 2 sont en expo pour les comparer si tu veux



j'ai appelé, j'ai demandé,.... IL Y EN AVAIT!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## peterios (29 Octobre 2010)

Salut

Je viens de recevoir le mien en version 13 avec sdd 256 go et 2 go de ram
Cette machine remplace un macbook pro 15 pouce core I5

Premiere impression : léger, agréable et autonome

En effet étant enseignant j'étais à la recherche d'une machine légère et surtout autonome.(avec ce macbook air j'obtiens 8 heures facile en luminosité moyenne, word ouvert et wifi activité)
La je suis vraiment comblé. Le macbook pro tenait à peine 5 heures (luminosité mini, sans wifi mais sur video projecteur avec par conséquent la carte Nvidia)

Sur les taches courantes que je réalise (power point, word, web et musique) il correspond bien mieux à mes besoins que le macbook pro.

Aprés pour des taches plus lourdes c'est plus délicat.

Conclusion : si vous recherchez une portable mac très autonome, très léger et transportable pour des taches basiques c'est a mon avis un des mac les plus intéressant.

Petite deception : le clavier rétroéclairé - La télécommande ne marche pas - Que 2 gigas de ram (même si cela ne se ressent pas du tout) - Le prix élevé 

C'est donc un très bon complément a mon Mac Pro. Mais je pense qu'il peut très bien convenir comme machine principale.


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

je l'ai eu!!!:rateau:
11", 128go
troooppp cooolll!!!!!!!


----------



## Icarus (29 Octobre 2010)

J'ai reçu mon MacBook Air dans la journée. Il s'agit du modèle 11.6" ; processeur cadencé à 1.6 GHz, 4 Go de RAM et 128 Go SSD...Je vais vous faire part de mes premières impressions (même si, je le crains, tout ce que je m'apprête à dire à déjà quasiment été dit dans les feedbacks et autres reviews).

Donc, la première chose qui frappe c'est le poids...C'est simple, j'écris avec en ce moment, le portable est posé sur mes genoux et je ne le sens - pour ainsi dire - pas du tout! J'ai eu un MacBook Air rev. A et la différence est palpable niveau poids (pourtant il n'y a que 300 grammes d'écart entre les deux machines)! Je passe d'un MacBook Pro 15" que je trouvais trop encombrant à ce MacBook Air 11.6" et donc du point de vue de la taille, on descend de plusieurs échelons ; pour ma part, j'ai réellement l'impression d'avoir un "netbook" entre les mains même si, en terme de puissance, le portable d'Apple n'entre clairement pas dans cette catégorie (c'est juste mon ressenti après être passé de l'un à l'autre modèle).

Le clavier est plus qu'agréable! J'ai testé bon nombre de netbooks et je n'en ai jamais possedé à cause de leur clavier et de leur trackpad que je trouvais bien trop peu ergonomiques. Autant le dire tout de suite, écrire sur ce MacBook Air est un véritable plaisir ; et le trackpad est plus que confortable (le fait qu'il soit plus petit que celui de mon feu MacBook Pro 15" ne me gêne en rien). Il faut simplement un très léger temps d'adaptation pour les touches de fonctions (brightness, play/pause, etc.) qui sont plus petites que sur les claviers des gammes MacBook, MacBook Pro, entre autres. Pour le reste, c'est du tout bon! Pour l'instant la pièce dans laquelle je suis est éclairée et le besoin d'avoir un clavier rétroéclairé ne se fait pas sentir ; je ne peux donc rien dire sur ce point (mais je pense qu'il y aura un certain manque ; je me vois mal mettre l'éclairage à fond pour voir les touches dans le noir).

Concernant la vélocité du device, c'est tout simplement bluffant. iPhoto, iTunes, Chrome, et surtout l'ordinateur en lui-même, se lancent extrêmement rapidement...C'est incroyable, on croirait que certaines des applications ont été réécrites en 64bits. Le SSD fait toute la différence (plus que le processeur). Ce MacBook Air 11.6" est plus rapide dans l'exécution des taches basiques que mon iMac i5...Je pense que la machine d'appoint va prendre le dessus sur l'ordinateur principal. Apple a fait un très bon travail là-dessus. Je ne compte pas faire de retouche photo, ni de MAO, ni jouer à Crysis...Pour la musique, la bureautique, voir quelques films et surfer sur Internet, il s'agit là de la machine idéale si l'on est souvent en déplacement.

Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le ramener à la fac, ni même de tester son autonomie...Mais ça fait globalement 2h que je suis dessus à écouter de la musique, voir quelques sites Internet, installer les logiciels de base (Office, Skype, etc.) avec la luminosité à fond et je peux encore l'utiliser 1h44 (sachant que je ne l'ai pas rechargé depuis la "sortie d'usine" et qu'il était chargé à environ 80%). Donc je pense que les 5h annoncées par Apple ne sont pas du tout utopiques. Je verrai ce qu'il donne WiFi off, luminosité à 50% avec pour seule tache en cours, du traitement de texte ; m'est avis qu'il passe la barre des 7 heures.

Voilà! Donc avis globalement (très) positif, 'reste plus qu'à le tester sur "le terrain" (l'amphithéatre de droit ; certaines journées à 8h de cours avec pauses)!


----------



## pepito (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> je l'ai eu!!!:rateau:
> 11", 128go
> troooppp cooolll!!!!!!!



Cool pour toi, t'es satisfait?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------




Icarus a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon MacBook Air dans la journée. Il s'agit du modèle 11.6" ; processeur cadencé à 1.6 GHz, 4 Go de RAM et 128 Go SSD...Je vais vous faire part de mes premières impressions (même si, je le crains, tout ce que je m'apprête à dire à déjà quasiment été dit dans les feedbacks et autres reviews).
> 
> Donc, la première chose qui frappe c'est le poids...C'est simple, j'écris avec en ce moment, le portable est posé sur mes genoux et je ne le sens - pour ainsi dire - pas du tout! J'ai eu un MacBook Air rev. A et la différence est palpable niveau poids (pourtant il n'y a que 300 grammes d'écart entre les deux machines)! Je passe d'un MacBook Pro 15" que je trouvais trop encombrant à ce MacBook Air 11.6" et donc du point de vue de la taille, on descend de plusieurs échelons ; pour ma part, j'ai réellement l'impression d'avoir un "netbook" entre les mains même si, en terme de puissance, le portable d'Apple n'entre clairement pas dans cette catégorie (c'est juste mon ressenti après être passé de l'un à l'autre modèle).
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton retour, j'ai commandé presque la meme config que toi sauf moi en 1.4 GHz.
Peux tu me dire si le son est bon ou mauvais comparé à ton mbp? 
Et n'hésite pas a nous faire des retours sur l'autonomie.
Merci


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Cool pour toi, t'es satisfait?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------
> 
> ...



entierement satisfait, il est très bien, très réactif!


----------



## pepito (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> entierement satisfait, il est très bien, très réactif!



Niveau son es tu satisfait?


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Niveau son es tu satisfait?



sa envoie pas du lourd, franchement sa va mieux (beaucoup meme!! ) que sur un netbook sony, 
sa reste correcte sans plus


----------



## pepito (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> sa envoie pas du lourd, franchement sa va mieux (beaucoup meme!! ) que sur un netbook sony,
> sa reste correcte sans plus



Merci tiens nous au courant aussi sur ton autonomie max.


----------



## pitou_92 (29 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Merci tiens nous au courant aussi sur ton autonomie max.



je crois qu'il ya une premiere charge pour "equilibrer la batterie ou un truc comme ça....


----------



## pepito (30 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> je crois qu'il ya une premiere charge pour "equilibrer la batterie ou un truc comme ça....



T'as pris quelle version pitou
1.4 GHz ou 1.6 GHz?


----------



## Valmente (30 Octobre 2010)

Icarus a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon MacBook Air dans la journée. Il s'agit du modèle 11.6" ; processeur cadencé à 1.6 GHz, 4 Go de RAM et 128 Go SSD...Je vais vous faire part de mes premières impressions (même si, je le crains, tout ce que je m'apprête à dire à déjà quasiment été dit dans les feedbacks et autres reviews).
> 
> Donc, la première chose qui frappe c'est le poids...C'est simple, j'écris avec en ce moment, le portable est posé sur mes genoux et je ne le sens - pour ainsi dire - pas du tout! J'ai eu un MacBook Air rev. A et la différence est palpable niveau poids (pourtant il n'y a que 300 grammes d'écart entre les deux machines)! Je passe d'un MacBook Pro 15" que je trouvais trop encombrant à ce MacBook Air 11.6" et donc du point de vue de la taille, on descend de plusieurs échelons ; pour ma part, j'ai réellement l'impression d'avoir un "netbook" entre les mains même si, en terme de puissance, le portable d'Apple n'entre clairement pas dans cette catégorie (c'est juste mon ressenti après être passé de l'un à l'autre modèle).
> 
> ...



merci pour ton retour !
une question : la police n'est pas trop petite ? ça reste confortable pour lire et écrire ?


----------



## Icarus (30 Octobre 2010)

Alors, concernant l'autonomie, en partant des 80% de batterie en déballant le portable, j'ai tenu 4h en utilisation : 3/4 de la luminosité, WiFi on, Bluetooth off, Internet, Teamspeak, un peu de traitement de texte...

Ensuite je l'ai mis à recharger, il a fallu environ 1h30-2h. Je testerai différentes conditions demain (comme seulement du traitement de texte avec tout le reste désactivé).

Pour ce qui est du son, franchement c'est très en deca des "performances" du MacBook Pro 15"...le son est pas top (même s'il y a un léger mieux par rapport à l'ancien MacBook Air)...je ne transferai pas ma bibliothèque musicale sur le Air, ça c'est sur.

Enfin, concernant la police ; apparemment ça dépend des gens mais je m'y accommode. Bon j'ai un petit mal de tête (mais je suis sur la bête depuis 4h donc bon...). A part ça, c'est bien défini, la résolution est bonne ; pareil en visionnant une vidéo!


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Octobre 2010)

Icarus a dit:


> Alors, concernant l'autonomie, en partant des 80% de batterie en déballant le portable, j'ai tenu 4h en utilisation : 3/4 de la luminosité, WiFi on, Bluetooth off, Internet, Teamspeak, un peu de traitement de texte...
> 
> Ensuite je l'ai mis à recharger, il a fallu environ 1h30-2h. Je testerai différentes conditions demain (comme seulement du traitement de texte avec tout le reste désactivé).
> 
> ...



stp, est ce que tu peux télécharger istat pro, car j'aimerais bien savoir une chose?


----------



## surfman06 (30 Octobre 2010)

@ icarus => Prends un casque BW P5 et on en reparlera.


----------



## pepito (30 Octobre 2010)

Y'a bien un micro sur ce modèle les gars?
Si on communique via facetime par exemple avec un ami.


----------



## choumou (30 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Y'a bien un micro sur ce modèle les gars?
> Si on communique via facetime par exemple avec un ami.



Et dire qu'il aurait suffit d'aller  voir sur le site d'Apple...ou regarder le test de MacG.


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Octobre 2010)

je dois dire que istat pro NE MARCHE PAS avec les nouveaux mba!


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Y'a bien un micro sur ce modèle les gars?
> Si on communique via facetime par exemple avec un ami.



Non y en a pas, c'est à ça que sert la vidéo: on parle par signes.
:rateau:


----------



## pepito (30 Octobre 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Et dire qu'il aurait suffit d'aller  voir sur le site d'Apple...ou regarder le test de MacG.



merci , désolé c vrai..


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Non y en a pas, c'est à ça que sert la vidéo: on parle par signes.
> :rateau:



justement, j'ai testé facetime avec qq 1 qui avait un iphone 4 et à première vue sa ne lague pas trop


----------



## plaj (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je voulais vous faire un petit retour sur le 11 que je viens de recevoir. 

C'est une pure merveille. Le design, la taille, l'autonomie, le disque dur SSD, etc. Ce que je trouve particulièrement correct, c'est l'écran. En effet, cette taille (qui pourtant n'est pas commune) va à ravir avec MACOSX. En effet, les pixels sont très lisibles, ont se croiraient sur du RETINA de l'Iphone. 

Dommage pour le retroéclairage du clavier, mais dans un environnement sombre, on distingue parfaitement les lettres, Appel ayant inscrit les lettres à l'aide d'une peinture rétro réflechissante. Cela ne remplace pas le retro, mais économique probablement la batterie. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester la batterie. Ce point m'a l'air un peu mieux que le MBA 13 SSD mais ce n'est pas flagrant. 

Pour une utilisation nomade, (c'est à dire à trimballer partout), c'est ce que je cherchais !


Donc, un conseil foncez ! 


Par contre étant encore possesseur d'un MBA 13 SSD que j'avais acheté en 2010, le travail d'une journée semble plus envisageable sur le 13. (D'ailleurs je vends ce MBA, si vous le souhaitez vous pouvez me faire des propositions par MP ! )

Bonne journée


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voulais vous faire un petit retour sur le 11 que je viens de recevoir.
> 
> ...



J'imagine pour retoucher des photos par exemple, un MBA 13" est beaucoup plus envisageable qu'un 11". Le 11" est tout juste bon comme visionneuse de photos et comme "netbook", non ?


----------



## terradouf (31 Octobre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> J'imagine pour retoucher des photos par exemple, un MBA 13" est beaucoup plus envisageable qu'un 11". Le 11" est tout juste bon comme visionneuse de photos et comme "netbook", non ?



Franchement, je ne vois pas comment on peut produire un travail de qualité et surtout de précision avec une diagonale si petite même si la résolution reste correcte pour ce type de machine, j'en convient.

Déjà sur un mbp 17", je trouve cela limite et suis ravi de retrouver mon 30" à la maison alors sur un 11" 

ou alors vraiment pour de la retouche très très sommaire type correction d'exposition ou passage en noir et blanc et encore

Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> Franchement, je ne vois pas comment on peut produire un travail de qualité et surtout de précision avec une diagonale si petite même si la résolution reste correcte pour ce type de machine, j'en convient.
> 
> Déjà sur un mbp 17", je trouve cela limite et suis ravi de retrouver mon 30" à la maison alors sur un 11"
> 
> ...


Oui je suis entièrement d'accord, disons c'est surtout un coup de foudre que j'ai eu en le voyant 
Enfin, il y a quelques années, j'ai pu en utiliser un régulièrement (un pote avait acheté le tout premier Macbook Air) et faisait tourner Motion 3 dessus.

Maintenant, je pense, si je me décidais à acheter un Macbook Air, je pense que j'achèterai le 13". (qui a une diagonale pas trop petite avec la même résolution que mon MBP)


----------



## Touyout (31 Octobre 2010)

Pour info, j'ai vendu mon 13, 2,13 ssd de juin 2010 pour 1300 
Le nouveau est superbe j'ai hésité longtemps entre 11" pour la nouveauté, le truc sympa.. mais amateur++ de photo le 13 fut la raison.. je regrete juste le retro eclairage...


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2010)

Touyout a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai vendu mon 13, 2,13 ssd de juin 2010 pour 1300
> Le nouveau est superbe j'ai hésité longtemps entre 11" pour la nouveauté, le truc sympa.. mais amateur++ de photo le 13 fut la raison.. je regrete juste le retro eclairage...



Je te jalouse


----------



## plaj (1 Novembre 2010)

Tout dépend de l'utilisation que l'on en as, mais je peux vous dire qu'en bureautique le 11 est une pure merveille...


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage de commander un MBA 11 et je descends d'un MBA 13 SSD.
> 
> ...



Perso j'ai opté pour le 13", le 11" est trop petit à mon goût.


----------



## Valmente (1 Novembre 2010)

en bureautique ? pas trop gêné justement par la faible hauteur de l'écran pour afficher des pages en portrait  ? je trouve la police quand même très petite même si on peut peut-être s'habituer (ou pas).


----------



## plo0m (1 Novembre 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> Franchement, je ne vois pas comment on peut produire un travail de qualité et surtout de précision avec une diagonale si petite même si la résolution reste correcte pour ce type de machine, j'en convient.
> 
> Déjà sur un mbp 17", je trouve cela limite et suis ravi de retrouver mon 30" à la maison alors sur un 11"
> 
> ...



Parler de travail "de qualité et de précision" et évoquer l'idée que le passage en Noir et Blanc est une "retouche très très sommaire", c'est une plaisanterie je pense


----------



## terradouf (1 Novembre 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Parler de travail "de qualité et de précision" et évoquer l'idée que le passage en Noir et Blanc est une "retouche très très sommaire", c'est une plaisanterie je pense



Non, non aucune plaisanterie, tu as mal interprété mes propos .

Si c'est juste pour choisir la fonction noir et blanc du logiciel pour voir le rendu, alors oui je considère qu'il s'agit là d'une retouche très très sommaire.

Et avec un 11", je vois mal comment on peut aller beaucoup plus loin dans le traitement exigeant d'un noir et blanc de qualité


----------



## plaj (1 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> en bureautique ? pas trop gêné justement par la faible hauteur de l'écran pour afficher des pages en portrait  ? je trouve la police quand même très petite même si on peut peut-être s'habituer (ou pas).



Pas du tout, pour le travail sous Word c'est impeccable. Il faut scrooler un peu mais le texte au kilomètre est parfaitement lisible. D'ailleurs je suis surpris par la qualité d'affichage des caractères. C'était beaucoup moins bien sur mon MBP 13


----------



## plo0m (1 Novembre 2010)

Le NB proposé par les logiciels est toujours catastrophique. Un NB c'est photo par photo, et ça demande minimum plusieurs dizaines de minutes pour un résultat correct  

Par contre, j'ai développé des centaines de NB sur mon MBP 13" avec des résultats plaisants. Même si la dynamique de l'écran n'a rien à voir avec le 24", le Trackpad faisait que je préférais le MBP. Depuis que j'ai le magic trackpad, je me suis réconcilié avec le 24" 

On peut développer des NB bistouflaï sur un 13", pendant une bonne année, sans douleur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

En même temps , tu aurais pu faire ça par MP , ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet .

Concernant le MacBook Air , j'ai commandé le 13" car il est vrai que 11" et en 16/9 , ca fait vraiment petit pour une machine principale.
Cependant , l'écran sur le 11" est d'une excellente qualité : Bien contrasté , angles de vision corrects et moins de reflets que sur un MacBook ou un MacBook pro .


----------



## terradouf (1 Novembre 2010)

Les images sont parfois (voire souvent) bien plus éloquentes que des mots 

Merci plo0m pour ces beaux nb 

Mais pour un 11", même avec une super résolution, je reste sceptique


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Ca depend si tu as un moniteur à côté et si le 11" est ta machine principale .

Maintenant , Aperture 3 sur un Air 11" avec 2Go de ram , c'est utilisable , mais pas confortable d'utilisation....Quid de lightroom ?


----------



## plo0m (1 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , tu aurais pu faire ça par MP , ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet .
> 
> Concernant le MacBook Air , j'ai commandé le 13" car il est vrai que 11" et en 16/9 , ca fait vraiment petit pour une machine principale.
> Cependant , l'écran sur le 11" est d'une excellente qualité : Bien contrasté , angles de vision corrects et moins de reflets que sur un MacBook ou un MacBook pro .



Je souhaitais simplement rassurer ceux qui pensent qu'on ne peut pas travailler des photos "sérieusement" sur un petit écran  Sur un 11", je ne sais pas, mais sur un 13", c'est tout à fait faisable  Les exemples, c'est pour que ceux qui pensent à une utilisation photo de leur ordi puissent se faire une idée:



terradouf a dit:


> Les images sont parfois (voire souvent) bien plus éloquentes que des mots
> 
> Merci plo0m pour ces beaux nb
> 
> Mais pour un 11", même avec une super résolution, je reste sceptique



Idem, je ne sais pas ce que ça peut donner sur un 11,6". Je pense que ce ne serait qu'en dépannage. De temps en temps, loin de ses bases.


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

avec le 11", je fais un peu de traitement de photos, car j'ai installé aperture, et c'est pas si mal


----------



## pbas400 (1 Novembre 2010)

La meilleure présentation du MBA 11 que j'ai vu à ce jour sur le net ! 

et en + la vidéo est tres tres pro et sublime.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbWAR3dmVVg


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> La meilleure présentation du MBA 11 que j'ai vu à ce jour sur le net !
> 
> et en + la vidéo est tres tres pro et sublime.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbWAR3dmVVg



WoW, merci pour cette Vidéo, top du top


----------



## Mateo97120 (1 Novembre 2010)

Un test intéressant et assez pro : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHhOJ--GD3g

Il est un peu dommage qu'il soit comparé à un iMac, mais on trouve d'autres test où il est comparé au MBP comme ici : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he4IUyPN6A0 
moins pro mais on voit que le choix du couple Core 2 Duo - Nvidia 320M est judicieux car les performances graphiques sont bonnes et lire une vidéo HD ne pose pas de problème comme cela peut être le cas sur les Netbooks sous Atom - Ion. Aussi bien le C2D que la 320M sont respectivement plus puissants que l'Atom et Ion.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Je préfère avoir du C2D avec une partie graphique plus que correcte qu'un Core i3 pas forcement plus puissant avec du Intel HD .


----------



## Mateo97120 (1 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas photo, pour avoir testé un netbook avec un Atom n455 et Intel HD, c'est une catastrophe, les vidéos en flash saccadent et quasiment aucun jeu ne démarre, ce n'est certes pas l'usage prévu pour un netbook mais ne pas faire tourner Civ IV ou AOE III c'est un peu limite.

En prenant du recul cependant on ne peut pas vraiment comparer ces Netbooks au Macbook Air ne serait-ce que par la différence de prix (le SSD pèse dans la balance). Le Air s'apparente à un Macbook de taille réduite, un peu moins performant mais polyvalent malgré tout.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

On ne peut pas comparer un Core2Duo et un Atom , c'est pour cela que je parle du i3 .
Le MacBook Air 11" est tout le contraire du netbook : Puissant , bien fini , dalle d'une bonne qualité , silencieux (Sauf par rapport au Dell mini 9).


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On ne peut pas comparer un Core2Duo et un Atom , c'est pour cela que je parle du i3 .
> Le MacBook Air 11" est tout le contraire du netbook : Puissant , bien fini , dalle d'une bonne qualité , silencieux (Sauf par rapport au Dell mini 9).



Oui, et le 13" est déjà une (petite) station de travail. Au final on n'est pas si loin du MBP 13" de base. C'est franchement pal mal pour une machine aussi fine. Le truc qui m'impressionne le plus et qu'on ne dit pas souvent: Le MBA 13" ne chauffe pas, c'est la première fois qu'on portable ne se fait pas remarquer au niveau chaleur ainsi qu'au niveau ventilateurs. Une pure merveille de travailler dans de telles conditions.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> La meilleure présentation du MBA 11 que j'ai vu à ce jour sur le net !
> 
> et en + la vidéo est tres tres pro et sublime.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbWAR3dmVVg



Merci beaucoup :love:, vivement cette semaine !


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, et le 13" est déjà une (petite) station de travail. Au final on n'est pas si loin du MBP 13" de base. C'est franchement pal mal pour une machine aussi fine. Le truc qui m'impressionne le plus et qu'on ne dit pas souvent: Le MBA 13" ne chauffe pas, c'est la première fois qu'on portable ne se fait pas remarquer au niveau chaleur ainsi qu'au niveau ventilateurs. Une pure merveille de travailler dans de telles conditions.



totalement d'accord, je n'ai jamais entendu le ventilo, et il n'a jamais chauffé!!


----------



## Mateo97120 (2 Novembre 2010)

Sait-on s'il est possible de booter ce macbook air 11 en 64 bits ? 

Un tutoriel très bien fait m'avait permis de booter mon MBP late 2008 unibody en 64 bits après quelques bidouilles dans le terminal. D'après les specs d'Intel le processeur en est capable: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36697 et l'EFI est 64bits d'après le site Everymac.


----------



## blackmizou (2 Novembre 2010)

C'est une bonne question pour le boot en 64 bits, j'ai pas encore testé


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

blackmizou a dit:


> C'est une bonne question pour le boot en 64 bits, j'ai pas encore testé



sa serre à quoi?


----------



## Mateo97120 (2 Novembre 2010)

He bien plus de performances sur les logiciels qui tournent en 64 bits par ex : VLC, Adobe CS5, Firefox 4..


----------



## Joe Guillian (2 Novembre 2010)

D'ailleurs en parlant du proc. y a-t-il une réelle différence de perf. (et donc un intérêt d'opter pour l'option) entre le dual core 1,4ghz (SU9400 donc) et le 1,6ghz (SU9600 à priori) proposé en option pour le MBA 11" ? (notamment pour des tâches un peu plus gourmande en puissance proc. autre que du surf, messagerie, etc.).

Le comparatif Intel ne démontre qu'une différence de fréquence (qui semble minime), les autres caractéristiques de ces  2 processeurs semblent en tout point semblables. Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester ces deux conf. ?


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> D'ailleurs en parlant du proc. y a-t-il une réelle différence de perf. (et donc un intérêt d'opter pour l'option) entre le dual core 1,4ghz (SU9400 donc) et le 1,6ghz (SU9600 à priori) proposé en option pour le MBA 11" ? (notamment pour des tâches un peu plus gourmande en puissance proc. autre que du surf, messagerie, etc.).
> 
> Le comparatif Intel ne démontre qu'une différence de fréquence (qui semble minime), les autres caractéristiques de ces  2 processeurs semblent en tout point semblables. Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester ces deux conf. ?



j'ai moi même un avec un 1,4 GHz et j'ai testé un 1,6 GHz, et il ya AUCUNE différence! (notable)


----------



## Joe Guillian (2 Novembre 2010)

Oui pour la petite différence de fréquence, la différence de perf. doit vraiment être minime. A choisir il est peut être plus rentable d'investir sur l'option 4giga (même prix).


----------



## blackmizou (2 Novembre 2010)

Pas de nouvelles concernant le boot en 64bits ?

En tout cas, ça ne fonctionne pas aussi simplement que sur d'autres machines.. Le com.apple.boot.plist modifié comme il se doit ne fait pas démarrer SL en 64bits comme il le fait si bien sur mon iMac i7..

En effet je serai intéressé par un petit test de performances en 64 bits.
Si l'un de vous a réussi un boot en 64 hésitez pas


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Oui pour la petite différence de fréquence, la différence de perf. doit vraiment être minime. A choisir il est peut être plus rentable d'investir sur l'option 4giga (même prix).



ils auraient pu proposer un a 1,83 GHz sur le 11"!!
complétement d'accord avec toi pour la ram


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> ils auraient pu proposer un a 1,83 GHz sur le 11"!!
> complétement d'accord avec toi pour la ram



Pour arriver à 1800 le 11" ? :rateau:.


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour arriver à 1800 le 11" ? :rateau:.


naaannn.... mais  pour 90 , ils auraient pu mettre celui qui est dans le 13"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Donc , ca aurait fait une option à 180....


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc , ca aurait fait une option à 180....



qui va prendre l'option 1, 83 GHz?!


----------



## Coyote28 (2 Novembre 2010)

Faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt du 64 bits sur une machine qui n'a que 4 go de Ram ???


----------



## xKwaKx (2 Novembre 2010)

Je fais un petit HS pour dire que j'en ai marre d'UPS. 
A chaque fois j'ai des soucis avec eux. J'ai commandé mon macbook air et il stagne depuis 2 jours à Paris. La livraison est soi disant prévue demain mais j'y crois pas trop :/ Enfin voilà, petit coup de gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt du 64 bits sur une machine qui n'a que 4 go de Ram ???



Que , c'est vite dit..


@pitou_92 : Qui prendra l'option à 1.6Ghz déjà...? .


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Je fais un petit HS pour dire que j'en ai marre d'UPS.
> A chaque fois j'ai des soucis avec eux. J'ai commandé mon macbook air et il stagne depuis 2 jours à Paris. La livraison est soi disant prévue demain mais j'y crois pas trop :/ Enfin voilà, petit coup de gueule.


c'est pour cela que j'achète mes machines directement dans les magasins!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> c'est pour cela que j'achète mes machines directement dans les magasins!



Idem > Commande APR , en plus , t'as même une relation humaine quand tu achètes ta machine : Incroyable .


----------



## Coyote28 (2 Novembre 2010)

Le passage en 64 bits permet de s'affranchir de la barre des 4go lors des adressages en mémoire (avant c'était la barrière des 16 megs en 24 bits). Je demande donc où est l'intérêt réel du 64 bits sur une machine qui ne dépassera jamais les 4go de Ram ?


----------



## Mateo97120 (2 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas que la question de la gestion de la mémoire, une application écrite en 64 bits tournera mieux en 64 bits que ce soit avec 2 ou 4 Go de RAM.


----------



## Coyote28 (2 Novembre 2010)

Je ne demande qu'à vous croire, mais toute appli tournant sur un système avec 4go de mémoire vive ou moins ne fait que déléguer au système la gestion de ses pointeurs et le travail de swap qui va avec (au ca oú il serait amené à devoir adresser au delà des 4go).


----------



## surfman06 (2 Novembre 2010)

De toute façon, sur un mba par défaut le système se lance en 32 bit, de plus peut d'applications fonctionnent en 64 bits. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le faire.


----------



## xKwaKx (2 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Idem > Commande APR , en plus , t'as même une relation humaine quand tu achètes ta machine : Incroyable .



Je voudrai bien ^^ ! Mais j'ai une offre étudiante (apple on campus) de -12% sur un mac seulement via l'apple store :/


----------



## n0zkl3r (3 Novembre 2010)

Un truc que j'aimerais savoir c'est s'il y a une perte ou un gain d'autonomie en passant du 1,4Ghz au 1,6Ghz ainsi que de passer de 2 à 4Go de ram...

Et voir ce qu'on gagne réellement en conditions réelles avec ces upgrades...


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Un truc que j'aimerais savoir c'est s'il y a une perte ou un gain d'autonomie en passant du 1,4Ghz au 1,6Ghz ainsi que de passer de 2 à 4Go de ram...
> 
> Et voir ce qu'on gagne réellement en conditions réelles avec ces upgrades...



Un test en profondeur de la part de Macgé serait le bienvenue. C'est une question que beaucoup de gens se posent


----------



## Valmente (3 Novembre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Je voudrai bien ^^ ! Mais j'ai une offre étudiante (apple on campus) de -12% sur un mac seulement via l'apple store :/


  c'est quand même chouette une aussi belle réduction, ça peut compenser l'attente de la vente en ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Je suis pas prêt de donner mon avis et dire de ce que je pense de ce Mac car apparemment UPS l'a livré quelque part d'autre ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Ils sont si nuls que ça chez Ups ?
Ils ont du faire un heureux....


----------



## Mr Chen (3 Novembre 2010)

Je l'ai reçu hier!! 

J'ai commandé la version 11", et je dois dire qu'il est très agréable. Le clavier est super, l'écran est magnifique et d'excellente qualité.

Il est silencieuuuuuuuuuux! J'ai légèrement entendu le ventilateur quand j'ai importer 300 photos sur Iphoto. Mais  pas le gros bruit que j'ai l habitude d'entendre sur mon vieux MBP!

J'ai essayé la musique, la qualité de son est "normal", un peu légère, mais bonne. 

J'ai installé steam, j'ai pu faire tourner monkey island sans problème! Je l'ai utilisé toute la soirée. Luminosité autour des 70-80%, je ne sais plus trop. Il s'est déchargé assez vite quand même. je dirais dans les 4h je suis descendu de 100 à 20%. En jouant a Monkey island environs 30mn, j'ai utilisé 10% de la batterie à peu prêt!

Sinon, le dd se remplit vite..  j'ai déjà utilisé 60GB il m'en reste que 40  (j'ai copié 25 go de films et a peu pret autant de musique) Je regrette de ne pas avoir eu l option 250 gb 

Mais au final que du bonheur. La finition est superbe, c'est solide, rien à redire.

Pour le problème du retro éclairage, finalement ce n'est pas si problèmatique que ça. L'écran éclaire suffisamment pour apercevoir les touches, du coup je pouvais tapoter sans trop de soucis je voyais assez bien le clavier.


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Je l'ai reçu hier!!
> 
> J'ai commandé la version 11", et je dois dire qu'il est très agréable. Le clavier est super, l'écran est magnifique et d'excellente qualité.
> 
> ...


c'est cool pour toi!! 
Moi aussi la batterie me chagrine un peu, je pensais qu'elle avait plus d'autonomie que sa!


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Sinon, le dd se remplit vite..  j'ai déjà utilisé 60GB il m'en reste que 40  (j'ai copié 25 go de films et a peu pret autant de musique) Je regrette de ne pas avoir eu l option 250 gb



Félicitations pour ta machine, par contre pourquoi ne pas utiliser un DD externe pour tes médias?


----------



## Mr Chen (3 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Félicitations pour ta machine, par contre pourquoi ne pas utiliser un DD externe pour tes médias?



Oh j'en ai un! je l'ai formaté mac, mais avant de le remplir, je dois chercher pourquoi mon PC ne le lit plus 

Dès que mon DD  est au point sur mac ET pc, je pourrai l'utiliser a fond.

Il y a une solution pour éviter 2 partitions?


----------



## Marco68 (3 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

ca y est, j'ai reçu ce matin mon MacBook Air 11 pouces, boosté à 1,6 Ghz - 4Go de RAM et SSD de 128 GO : 
premiers constats, il est à la fois petit et grand : grand par le clavier et petit par la taille générale.
Premiers tests : pour la vidéo et l'encodage - rapide / pour les jeux ( wow en mode élevé : incroyablement fluide toujours au dessus de 30 fps - merci les 4 go de RAM, le SSD et le chipset 320 !!! ) /pour la navigation et les applications habituelles mac : pas de problème. Rétro-éclairage très puissant et son correct en stéréo (faut pas s'attendre non plus à des miracles côté son - en revanche, avec un casque, ça dépote...rien d'étonnant vous me direz...)

...Sans être un fanatique, je n'ai jamais vu un un netbook aussi puissant. Il démarre même les applis plus rapidement que mon macbook pro de 2009...Qui l'eut cru avec un core 2 duo 1,6....^^


PS : C'est pas dur, c'est bien un mac au vrai sens du terme, puissant, rapide et léger...Ah...le clavier rétro-éclairé....bon, ok, et encore, je trouve ça moins utile que l'absence d'un petit logement pour carte 3G...Pour ceux qui voulaient un avis sur la puissance et l'emploi au jour le jour de ce petit ordi, c'est un vrai mac sans concession, achetez-le les yeux fermés (mais le portefeuille ouvert....^^)

..Et au fait : silence absolu et pas de surchauffe même en utilisation intensive....Que demander de plus...


----------



## Mr Chen (3 Novembre 2010)

Cool j'ai trouvé sur le net pour les questions de disque dur!

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-17420765-my-passeport-essentiel-500go-et-mac-os 


Sinon, question concernant wow. J'hésitais a l'installer, mais vu tes retours ça me parait intéressant. Par contre, il pèse lourd. Est-il jouable depuis le DD externe comme pour un PC?




_Quelques explications au sujet des disques externes vendus actuellement .. 

Lecture et écriture d'un disque formaté Windows sur un Mac, ou d'un disque dur formaté en Mac OS ou Mac OS étendu, (HFS & HFS+), sur un PC. 

A savoir : 

Les disques durs sont actuellement presque tous vendus «prêts pour Windows XP et Vista», donc au format NTFS. (plus rarement avec les anciens formats MS DOS, FAT32 ou FAT16). On en trouve parfois, «prêts» pour Mac OS. Mais en réalité, tous les disques dur peuvent être utilisés sur les 2 plates-formes. Il n'y a pas de fabrication spéciale pour un environnement ou l'autre. 

Attention aux disques durs multimédias => Lire jusqu'au bout !! 

Utilisation d'un disque formaté Windows sous Mac OS : 

Ces explications sont valables pour Mac OS 10.6.x 
La situation est identique pour Mac OS 10.5, sauf que ce dernier ne supporte pas l'utilitaire NTFS Mounter. 

Mas OS 10.6.x sait lire ce format NTFS, mais pour écrire dessus, il lui faut un petit utilitaire gratuit : NTFS Mounter (sert à activer les capacités présentes dans Mac OS) 
http://ntfsmounter.com/ 

il saura alors lire et écrire sur ce disque, mais pas le formater en NTFS. 
Mais si le besoin est de le formater en NTFS, et non seulement de l'utiliser en lecture et écriture, (si le disque est déjà en NTFS par exemple), il lui faut un autre utilitaire. 
Par exemple NTFS-3G , dont il existe encore une version gratuite : 
Celle-ci est la dernière : NTFS-3G for Mac OS X 2010.1.16 
http://sourceforge.net/... 

La version suivante est devenue payante, et se nomme Tuxera NTFS for Mac : 
http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-for-mac/ 
http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/ 

Quelques informations sur NTFS-3G extraites de la page de l'éditeur : 
( http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/ ) 
System requirements:    
Mac OS X 10.4/10.5/10.6 (10.6 requires that you do not use the 64-bit kernel), running on an Intel or PowerPC computer.    
The package has been tested with Mac OS X 10.4.11/PowerPC/Intel, Mac OS X 10.5.8/PowerPC and Mac OS X 10.6.2/Intel/64-bit Intel.    
NTFS-3G includes and depends on MacFUSE.    

Information on how to install and use NTFS-3G for Mac OS X can be found in the User Guide.    
If you are having problems with NTFS-3G, then please write a forum post explaining your problems in the Tuxera Forums (or post the question as a blog comment if you're just unsure of how things work).    

Known issues:    
After installing ntfs-3g, all NTFS drives will disappear from the "Startup Disk" preference pane. Disabling or uninstalling ntfs-3g brings them back. It seems that this issue can't be solved, but only worked around since the Startup Disk preference pane doesn't recognize file system drivers that are not provided by Apple.?Possible workarounds:    
Holding down the Option key during boot (or Alt for non-Apple keyboards).    

Intel users only: Install the rEFIt boot manager for better control of the boot process.    

Using the command line utility bless (see man bless for more information)



Mais si ce disque ne doit être utilisé que sur le Mac, et jamais sur PC, il faut alors de préférence le formater en Mac OS étendu(Journalisé). 

Dans ce cas suivre cette procédure : (Attention le disque sera effacé et le contenu devra alors être éventuellement sauvegardé): 

La procédure de formatage donc : 
-lancer Utilitaire de disque, (Applications / Utilitaires..) 
-Dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre d' Utilitaire de disque, sélectionner l'icône du disque dur physique -pas sa partition déjà existante située juste en dessous en décalé vers la droite, mais bien le disque dur physique lui même. 
Cette icône porte le nom du fabricant et indique sa capacité. 
-Dans la partie droite de la fenêtre, cliquer sur l'onglet «Partitionner» 
-Au dessus de la zone ou il est écrit «Actuel» , remplacer le mot «Actuel», (menu déroulant), par 1 partition. (Ou plus si besoin est) 
-Au bas de la zone cliquer sur «Option» 
-Choisir «GUID" comme schéma de partition 
-Valider 
-Puis dans la fenêtre principale, choisir comme format "Mac OS étendu(journalisé)" 
-Donner un titre à ce volume 
-Au bas de la fenêtre, cliquer sur Appliquer. 
-Maintenant ce disque est prêt pour un Mac uniquement. (sauf si sur le PC est installé MacDrive ou MacDisk) 

Utilisation d'un disque externe formaté Mac OS sous Windows : 

Si un disque dur externe est formaté pour Mac OS, c'est à dire en Mac OS ou Mac OS étendu, (HFS ou HFS+), un PC sous Windows sera incapable de le lire sans l'aide d'un utilitaire dédié à ça. 

Il faut alors reformater le disque en FAT32 ou NTFS, et installer un utilitaire sur le Mac comme indiqué plus haut, si le disque devra occasionnellement être utilisé sur un Mac, ou conserver le format Mac OS et installer un utilitaire sur le PC, dans le cas ou le disque est utilisé majoritairement sur le Mac. 

pour le format FAT 32 il y a l'inconvénient de la limite de 4Go pour les fichiers que l'on voudrait y placer. Mais il est directement utilisable à la fois sur Mac et PC. 

Pour le format NTFS, (format Windows XP et Vista), cette limite n'existe plus, mais là, c'est le Mac qui à besoin d'une petite aide pour écrire dessus, bien que sachant le lire. Voir ce qui est écrit plus haut. 

Alors vous avez le choix , soit d'installer un drive sur PC comme par exemple : 
Mac Disk 
http://www.macdisk.com/mden.php3 
ou encore MacDrive 
http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/ 

Ou de formater le disque dur en FAT32 (MS DOS) , et subir la contrainte des fichiers limités à 4 go 
ou encore de le formater en NTFS et d'installer NTFS Mounter ou NTFS-3G sur le Mac, si ce dernier devait occasionnellement utiliser ce disque dur. 

ATTENTION : Avant de formater un disque de type multimédia : 
Bien souvent ces derniers perdent leur fonctions multimédia après formatage. Ce n'est pas systématique, mais très fréquent. Le type de format importe également. Certains disque multimédia ne tournent que sous FAT32, d'autre sous NTFS, et d'autres encore, dédiés spécialement au Mac, sous Mac OS étendu. (rares). Donc consulter la notice ou le site du fabricant 

Bonne Journée._


----------



## bolei (3 Novembre 2010)

Marco68 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> ca y est, j'ai reçu ce matin mon MacBook Air 11 pouces, boosté à 1,6 Ghz - 4Go de RAM et SSD de 128 GO :
> premiers constats, il est à la fois petit et grand : grand par le clavier et petit par la taille générale.
> ...



Tres bon, je reçois le mien avec la meme config que toi d'ici une semaine j'espere ! Pas mal pour WOW pour moi je ferai le teste avec Football Manager 2011.
Peut tu nous en dire plus sur la batterie, en utilisation bureautique sans wifi si tu a l'occasion... ? 

Cordialement, ! 
Amuse toi bien.


----------



## pn10000 (3 Novembre 2010)

Personne n'a de problèmes de freeze ou d'affichage ici ?

Je vois ça et là que le problème semble affecter pas mal de machines cto ou stock, 11' ou 13"... 

Moi qui doit recevoir le mien demain, j'avoue que mon enthousiasme s'érode un peu...


----------



## GrosBob (3 Novembre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> Moi qui doit recevoir le mien demain, j'avoue que mon enthousiasme s'érode un peu...



Idem ...

Sauf que le mien n'est pas pret d'arriver. Config cto, préparé en 48h, mais depuis 3 jours en statut "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" sans tracking pour le moment, donc toujours pas parti .... La date était estimée au 8 nov. Elle l'est désormais au 16 ... :mouais::mouais: l'attente se fait longue !


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> Personne n'a de problèmes de freeze ou d'affichage ici ?
> 
> Je vois ça et là que le problème semble affecter pas mal de machines cto ou stock, 11' ou 13"...
> 
> Moi qui doit recevoir le mien demain, j'avoue que mon enthousiasme s'érode un peu...



1/ Tu peux toujours le renvoyer si souci il y a.
2/ Depuis le temps qu'on répète que se précipiter sur une révision A est toujours risqué...


----------



## pn10000 (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> 2/ Depuis le temps qu'on répète que se précipiter sur une révision A est toujours risqué...



Oui, sauf que dans mon esprit, le macbook air n'était pas une nouveauté. Ni par sa finesse, ni par l'utilisation du SSD.

De surcroit le soucis à l'air d'être un problème de surchauffe du GPU...


----------



## GrosBob (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> 2/ Depuis le temps qu'on répète que se précipiter sur une révision A est toujours risqué...



Disons le clairement, oui il y a un risque, mais (car il y a un mais) ...

Le cycle de vie de ce type de produit n'est pas de 10 ans. Il y aura toujours mieux qui sortira dans 6 mois à 1 an. Donc on peut toujours reporter son achat pour attendre la version suivante.

Mais il se trouve que la vie n'est pas un long roman écrit d'avance, et que notre ancien ordi peut tomber en panne, ou que l'on est un nouveau besoin.

J'ai par exemple depuis  fev. 2007 un MBP 15" ttes options à l'époque qui tiens toujours très bien la route (sauf pour l'autonomie, malgré une batterie neuve ... mais à l'époque 10h étaient un rêve). Il se trouve que mon nouveau job me fais me déplacer hors de l'Europe 2/3 fois par mois. Un MBA et son poids canon prend alors tout son sens. Je ne vais pas attendre 1 an avant d'en profiter pour éviter les rev. A. Ni acheter l'ancienne version.

Donc une rev. A n'est pas forcément uniquement achetée par les Early Adopters. Donc oui, on peut toujours répété de ne pas prendre de rev A, mais on n'a pas forcément envie d'attendre 1 an quand le besoin est aujourd'hui!

Bon, sur ces paroles inutiles, elle arrive quand ma Rev A!!!! grrrrrrr.


----------



## TiteLine (3 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis pas prêt de donner mon avis et dire de ce que je pense de ce Mac car apparemment UPS l'a livré quelque part d'autre ...



à ce point?!! 
Il va te falloir à nouveau attendre étant donné que tu n'as pas pris la configuration de base ... en tout cas il est clair qu'il n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde :mouais:


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Disons le clairement, oui il y a un risque, mais (car il y a un mais) ...


non non non: rien à voir avec le cycle de vie d'un produit. Ni de savoir s'il y aura mieux dans 6 mois ou dans 12. 

Une révision "A", c'est la première fournée d'une nouvelle série (comme c'est le cas des Air). Et on sait qu'il y a un risque (càd une potentialité, pas une certitude) de tomber sur de sacrés canards boiteux.

Après, chacun fait ce qu'il veut: avoir coûte que coûte le Mac le plus récent, ou patienter un peu.  Perso, je m'installe au bord de la route et je salue les beta testeurs qui se précipitent vers la boutique, en les remerciants chaleureusement de leur dévouement involontaire. Grâce à eux, je sais que ma révision B marchera pas trop mal 

Ah oui, et en attendant, je continue à utiliser mon MBA de 2009 (révision C, je crois) qui pèse 1.3kilos et qui, même s'il est moins bien que le nouveau, ne me déçoit toujours pas encore avec son SSD de 128go, son poids plume même s'il n'a qu'un seul USB et "seulement" 5 à 6h de batterie pour mon utilisation réelle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------




pn10000 a dit:


> Oui, sauf que dans mon esprit, le macbook air n'était pas une nouveauté. Ni par sa finesse, ni par l'utilisation du SSD.


Nouveau design,
nouveaux CPU,
nouveau type de SSD,
nouvelle carte graphique,
nouvel écran,
nouvel (a priori) OS customisé par Apple,
(edit: ) nouvelle batterie.
Dis-moi, à partir que quand c'est "nouveau" pour toi ? Quand la pomme devient une poire ?



> De surcroit le soucis à l'air d'être un problème de surchauffe du GPU...


Le genre de merdes que tu as sur certaines révisions A (mais pas uniquement elles, note)


----------



## GrosBob (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Nouveau design,
> nouveaux CPU,
> nouveau type de SSD,
> nouvelle carte graphique,
> ...



A partir du moment ou il y a un deuxième port USB ?


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> A partir du moment ou il y a un deuxième port USB ?



 
Mais note que ça pourrait rentrer dans ma rubrique "nouveau design"


----------



## Marco68 (3 Novembre 2010)

Alors alors,

après une journée d'utilisation intensive (vous vous en doutez), mon MBA 11 4go RAM - 1,6 core 2 duo et 128 SSD me donne une impression plus que  correcte en autonomie : 

Transféré toute ma musique (pas les films ni les applis....^^) en wi-fi, me reste 60 % de la batterie qui m'affiche en ce moment même 1H30 d'autonomie restante (10 Go de musiques en transfert)...Avec ça, j'ai fait du wow pour tester, du surf du mail etc...

On va donc dire que j'ai entre 4 et 5 heures d'autonomie REELLE....!!!


Un bon achat...8 heures d'autonomie m'aurait plus convenu...Mais bon, je pense qu'avec le 1,4 Ghz, on gagne facile 30 mn, non ?

Les futurs possesseurs comme moi seront emballés par ce nouveau vrai mac en format réduit !!!

Foncez...Pour les acheteurs, soyez impatients !! ET une REV A n'est pas toujours une daube...faut arrêter...Apres l'électronique, des fois, même chez Apple, y'a des ratés...On renvoie, ils retournent et basta. On va pas en chier une galette...C'est le lot des 1% de produits informatqiues, ça emmerde juste quand ça nous arrive à nous...^^


Pas encore testé sans wi-fi...


----------



## pn10000 (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Dis-moi, à partir que quand c'est "nouveau" pour toi ? Quand la pomme devient une poire ?



Ce que j'ai dis : _"Dans mon esprit_":

Je ne suis pas censé connaitre toutes les specs d'une machines à  l'autre. Quand tu achètes quelque chose (ici un laptop à plus de 1000&#8364  tu fais confiance, en tant que non spécialiste, je ne pensait pas être à  l'ouest en me disant que les nouveaux MBA ne sont pas des machines  "inédites" (contrairement à l'iPad par exemple).

Apple propose un produit (cher), il se doit d'être à 100% fonctionnel au déballage.

Réveille toi, la majorité des gens qui achète le nouveau MBA, ne sont  pas au courant qu'il s'agit d'une Rev A, et ne savent probablement même  pas ce que ça veut dire.


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> Quand tu achètes quelque chose (ici un laptop à plus de 1000)


Quand moi je dépense autant de fric, je me renseigne soigneusement. Mais je suis horriblement radin.




pn10000 a dit:


> Réveille toi


Pourquoi t'attaquer à moi ? Est-ce que moi je te dis que "ce n'est pas moi qui vais les yeux fermés, comme un somnambule,  acheter des machines sous l'impulsion des pubs et du marketing Apple. Alors, qui doit se réveiller ?"
Non, je ne te le dis pas.

Tout ce que j'ai fait c'est rappeler certaines choses, navré que tu le prennes mal mais "je ne savais"pas ne change rien au fait que tu es majeur (ou tes parents, si c'est eux qui payent) et que tu décides, ou pas, de filer ton fric sur un produit.



> Apple propose un produit (cher), il se doit d'être à 100% fonctionnel au déballage.


Je me répète :
1/*SI* (tu notes le conditionnel? Ou tu veux un dessin ?) il ne marche pas: retour à Apple pour un échange.
2/Ce que tu estimes devoir croire, ne change rien à la réalité des faits qui est :
2.1/ que c'est une révision A
2.2/ que c'est seulement un risque de rencontrer un souci, pas une certitude
2.3/ que si ça merde, tu peux le renvoyer dans les 14 jours.
2.4/ que c'est toujours mieux de se renseigner avant d'acheter.
2.5/ (qui répète tous les autres, parce que je sens que la subtilité c'est pas trop ta tasse de thé): le fait que ce soit un nouveau modèle n'implique pas qu'il _va_ foirer. C'est juste un signal qui devrait laisser entendre que le risque est juste plus élevé.
3/ Attend de recevoir ton Mac avant de pleurer


----------



## GrosBob (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> 3/ Attend de recevoir ton Mac avant de pleurer



Ca c'est un coup bas pour tout ceux qui attendent leur MPA en trépignant en regardant l'obscure suivi d'expédition apple ....

qui n'affiche toujours pas ce $%`$$£@ù§ù$# de n° de suivi colis UPS


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Ca c'est un coup bas pour tout ceux qui attendent leur MPA en trépignant en regardant l'obscure suivi d'expédition apple ....



Au contraire: je vous suggère de pas vous en faire pour... rien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Mais note que ça pourrait rentrer dans ma rubrique "nouveau design"



Ou pas....Ceci est une révolution .

Concernant la cadence à 1.4Ghz , étant donné que le TDP est le même , l'autonomie sera la même sur un 1.4 que un 1.6Ghz .


----------



## pn10000 (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Pourquoi t'attaquer à moi ?



Je ne t'attaque pas. C'est toi qui t'énerves derrière ton écran là.
La preuve en est le ton de ce dernier post.

Pour info, je n'achète pas en réponse au marketing Apple, (merci, mais j'en fais une partie de mon métier) mais parce que j'ai des besoins, et que pour moi et comme beaucoup d'entre nous mes macs sont mes outils de travail.

Je n'ai ni iPhone, ni iPad, mais un macpro, et un vieux iBook G4 12" qui rend l'âme.
Et évidemment je n'ai pas envie d'attendre un an avant d'avoir une version "éprouvée".

Apparement pour toi c'est normal qu'Apple vendent des produits rev A à problèmes, et tout le monde devrait en être au courant.

Sinon comme tu le dis, j'attend de voir.


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> mes macs sont mes outils de travail.


Moi pas, mouarf. 
Je les collectionne, sur une étagère 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




pn10000 a dit:


> Apparement pour toi c'est normal qu'Apple vendent des produits rev A à problèmes, et tout le monde devrait en être au courant.


Tu le fais exprès où tu es vraiment bouché à ce point ?

J'abandonne... parle à mon chat (elle s'appelle Wallstreet--comme le G3, pas comme la bourse), ma tête est fatiguée.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Moi pas, mouarf.
> Je les collectionne, sur une étagère



Putain la chance .


----------



## pn10000 (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> ma tête est fatiguée.



Oui je vois ça,

Allez salut.


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> Oui je vois ça,
> 
> Allez salut.





meowww by David Bosman, on Flickr


----------



## pn10000 (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> meowww by David Bosman, on Flickr



HS : Il serait tout blanc, ça pourrait être le chat de la grand mère d'abdel krim.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ils sont si nuls que ça chez Ups ?
> Ils ont du faire un heureux....



Oui ils sont mauvais, heureusement quel le "voisin" dix maisons plus loin nous a prévenu ce matin. Je l'aurai demain.

Enfin pour un livreur confondre 23 et 33 c'est grave quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui ils sont mauvais, heureusement quel le "voisin" dix maisons plus loin nous a prévenu ce matin. Je l'aurai demain.
> 
> Enfin pour un livreur confondre 23 et 33 c'est grave quand même.



Jamais eu ce souci avec laposte .

Bonne reception .


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui ils sont mauvais, heureusement quel le "voisin" dix maisons plus loin nous a prévenu ce matin. Je l'aurai demain.
> 
> Enfin pour un livreur confondre 23 et 33 c'est grave quand même.



on les paye pour que JUSTEMENT ils amènent leurs colis à bon port!!


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui ils sont mauvais, heureusement quel le "voisin" dix maisons plus loin nous a prévenu ce matin. Je l'aurai demain.
> 
> Enfin pour un livreur confondre 23 et 33 c'est grave quand même.



On les aime ces facteurs hein 

Ups = ouuuuuups


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Voilà je l'ai quelle merveille !
Enfin le vrai successeur du PB 12". Quel régale, ça démarre si vite c'est extraordinaire. Le SSD mais c'est génial quoi .
Je dois juste me faire au nouveau trackpad .


----------



## pitou_92 (4 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voilà je l'ai quelle merveille !
> Enfin le vrai successeur du PB 12". Quel régale, ça démarre si vite c'est extraordinaire. Le SSD mais c'est génial quoi .
> Je dois juste me faire au nouveau trackpad .


tu trouve pas que le clavier est un "peu" moins confortable que sur les mbp!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

La frappe est plus courte (Les touches sont plus basses) , donc non , elle n'est pas moins confortable que sur un Pro (Du moins , c'est mon avis).
De plus , il fait moins de bruit , le clavier du MacBook Air .


----------



## pitou_92 (4 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> La frappe est plus courte (Les touches sont plus basses) , donc non , elle n'est pas moins confortable que sur un Pro (Du moins , c'est mon avis).
> De plus , il fait moins de bruit , le clavier du MacBook Air .



enfaite, la frappe est plus ferme que sur les mbp!
je cherchais le mot ><!
Ahh, aussi, la je suis en train de taper dans le noir pour voir si"le tant regretté clavier éclairé" est si regretté que sa!
pour moi sa va, les touches sont lisibles, on dirait quelles sont fluorescentes!


----------



## GrosBob (4 Novembre 2010)

Pas encore recu le désiré MBA, mais en lisant les forum il semble que les touches ne sont pas fluorescentes mais argentées, ce qui se voit mieux que les blanche avec la lumière de l'écran ... et apporte donc cette sensation de fluorescent.


----------



## robertodino (5 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Ahh, aussi, la je suis en train de taper dans le noir pour voir si"le tant regretté clavier éclairé" est si regretté que sa!
> pour moi sa va, les touches sont lisibles, on dirait quelles sont fluorescentes!



Bon , je viens de m'exploser le tête contre un lampadaire vu que je suis dans le noir pour tester ce satané clavier non retro-éclairé. Franchement les gars c'est de votre faute si j'ai un gros oeuf sur le front là. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> tu trouve pas que le clavier est un "peu" moins confortable que sur les mbp!



J'ai jamais eu de MBP.
J'ai quelques soucis bizarrement avec les touches haut, bas, gauche, droite et les touches évidemment tout en haut.


----------



## kaboum (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

A ceux qui l'ont testé, quand on dit qu'on pet lire une vidéo HD 1080p, est ce que cela signifie que si on branche le MBA 11" à une TV full HD on aura l'image au top style blue-ray?

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Sur youtube , le 1080p en plein écran saccadait.
Par contre , le 720P passait .

C'était sur un MacBook Air 1.4Ghz avec 2Go de ram .


----------



## kaboum (5 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sur youtube , le 1080p en plein écran saccadait.
> Par contre , le 720P passait .
> 
> C'était sur un MacBook Air 1.4Ghz avec 2Go de ram .



ok merci mais quid de la diffusion sur une TV?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

La definition de la télé sera plus grande , donc logiquement , cela ramera encore plus .
Maintenant , la vidéo était en flash , et flash bouffe beaucoup de ressources .


----------



## kaboum (5 Novembre 2010)

non mais en fait ma question c'est juste d'ordre technique rapport à la carte graphique, en théorie elle diffuse du 1080p en sortie ou pas?
je n'arrive pas à avoir la réponse sur le store...

gracias.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h20 ----------

ok, en fait je ne crois pas que ça soit possible: le full HD c'est 1 920 × 1 080 et la définition du MBA c'est 1 366 x 768 maxi...
je me trompe?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Oui puisque tu as une sortie Display Port .
Ca doit être du 2XXX par 1XXX maxi sur un 320M .


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

kaboum a dit:


> non mais en fait ma question c'est juste d'ordre technique rapport à la carte graphique, en théorie elle diffuse du 1080p en sortie ou pas?
> je n'arrive pas à avoir la réponse sur le store...
> 
> gracias.
> ...


oui, mais je crois que c'est sur l'écran du mba, mais sinon, tu achètes un adaptateur mini display port->hdmi et sur ta télé ce sera du full hd!
parce que t'as vraiment pas besoin d'avoir du full hd sur un si petit écran...


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

kaboum a dit:


> ok, en fait je ne crois pas que ça soit possible: le full HD c'est 1 920 × 1 080 et la définition du MBA c'est 1 366 x 768 maxi...
> je me trompe?


Il supporte jusqu'à 2 560 x 1 600 sur un écran externe.
C'est fou ce que ça aide de  lire les spécification du Mac sur le site de Apple, quand on se pose des questions


----------



## kaboum (5 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> oui, mais je crois que c'est sur l'écran du mba, mais sinon, tu achètes un adaptateur mini display port->hdmi et sur ta télé ce sera du full hd!
> parce que t'as vraiment pas besoin d'avoir du full hd sur un si petit écran...



ok cool.
ça c'est une bonne nouvelle du coup!

Merci les gars.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------




David_b a dit:


> Il supporte jusqu'à 2 560 x 1 600 sur un écran externe.
> C'est fou ce que ça aide de  lire les spécification du Mac sur le site de Apple, quand on se pose des questions



VU!
j'lavais pas vu... 

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sur youtube , le 1080p en plein écran saccadait.
> Par contre , le 720P passait .
> 
> C'était sur un MacBook Air 1.4Ghz avec 2Go de ram .



Je viens d'essayer une vidéo sur Youtube en 1080P ça fonctionne très bien et le ventilateur ne se met pas en route !

Mais j'ai la version 1,6 GHZ, 4 GO  de ram. À voir.
Par contre je peux pas vous dire pour des films HD sur une télévision vu que je n'ai pas d'adaptateur HDMI.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer une vidéo sur Youtube en 1080P ça fonctionne très bien et le ventilateur ne se met pas en route !
> 
> Mais j'ai la version 1,6 GHZ, 4 GO  de ram. À voir.
> Par contre je peux pas vous dire pour des films HD sur une télévision vu que je n'ai pas d'adaptateur HDMI.



Alors que la version que j'avais était un 1.4Ghz avec 2Go de ram , donc....


----------



## pbas400 (5 Novembre 2010)

Marco68 a dit:


> Foncez...Pour les acheteurs, soyez impatients !! ET une REV A n'est pas toujours une daube...faut arrêter...Apres l'électronique, des fois, même chez Apple, y'a des ratés...On renvoie, ils retournent et basta. On va pas en chier une galette...C'est le lot des 1% de produits informatqiues, ça emmerde juste quand ça nous arrive à nous...^^



tout à fait d'accord, une Rev A, c'est avoir une nouveauté et se faire plaisir !!!
le risque d'avoir un petit problème est plus grand qu'une Rev B...mais bon, la probabilité est faible.

sur le macbook noir 1er génération, j'ai eu quelques soucis (ventilo, batteries, cable alimentation), c'est certain qu'il faut pas être en voyage quand ça arrive.

la Rev B a juste l'avantage d'avoir les défauts corrigés + quelques améliorations.


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> la Rev B a *juste l'avantage d'avoir les défauts corrigés + quelques améliorations.*


Ouais, juste un _détail_ quoi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Je vois le nouveau MBA plus comme une révision D perso.


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors que la version que j'avais était un 1.4Ghz avec 2Go de ram , donc....



j'ai essayé avec cette vidéo en 1080p et aucun soucis, sa ne ramait pas, et pourtant, j'ai la meme config que toi!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvb4xejfc1c

J'avais regardé ceci .

Quelle version de flash installée tu as ?


----------



## fuz (5 Novembre 2010)

salut 

j'ai le miens depuis qqs jours (11 pouces), je ne trouve pas d'étui adapté.

vous utilisez quoi ? (j'ai pris un larobe en attendant mais il flotte dedans)

danke


----------



## arrakiss (5 Novembre 2010)

Pareil, j'ai visité des boutiques apple sans rien trouver pour mon MBA11".
Faut attendre un peu je pense.


----------



## Acekimon (5 Novembre 2010)

Je viens d'en trouver avec un ptit coup de google (edit: je ne souhaite pas faire de publicité)
http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/15042En rupture...


----------



## robertodino (6 Novembre 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai visité des boutiques apple sans rien trouver pour mon MBA11".
> Faut attendre un peu je pense.



Ca devrais aller plutôt vite.


----------



## pitou_92 (6 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Ca devrais aller plutôt vite.



moi j'ai une housse trop top! pour le 11"


----------



## Valmente (6 Novembre 2010)

pitou je croyais que c'était plutôt une sacoche - là ce que les gens cherchent c'est une housse por n'y glisser que le MBA. Moi je vais m'orienter vers le 13" donc pas de souci (et pas besoin d'emmener le chargeur )


----------



## F118I4 (6 Novembre 2010)

Vous mettez la luminosité à combien?
Merci


----------



## shenrone (6 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un possédant le air 11" et un autre mac (plus performant) pourrait nous faire quelques comparatifs pratique pour juger des qualités du processeurs?

Ouverture d'application tel que Itunes, Iphoto, safari ou même photoshop...
Test d'ouverture et de lecture de fichier Mkv ou H264 (720p)

Thank you

PS j'hésite entre le 11" et le 13"


----------



## pierre_pracht (6 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un possédant le air 11" et un autre mac (plus performant) pourrait nous faire quelques comparatifs pratique pour juger des qualités du processeurs?


Hormis l'encodage de vidéo et les jeux, difficile de faire la différence entre deux processeurs sans lancer de test (chronométrés).

Si la puissance un processeur à une grande importance pour vous : oubliez le 11". À titre d'information, l'autonomie affichée en jouant à un jeu est de moins d' 1H30 ! Bien loin de l'autonomie affichée en surfant sur le WEB avec une luminosité faible.

Bref c'est des machines pour des usages "courants". Mais ce n'est pas péjoratif, car hors jeux vidéo, c'est 95% de l'usage des ordinateurs.



shenrone a dit:


> Ouverture d'application tel que Itunes, Iphoto, safari ou même photoshop...


Quand on n'a jamais utilisé d'ordinateur avec un SSD, on a du mal à se rendre compte combien cela change tout. Personnellement j'avais ajouté un SSD à mon MBP après avoir utilisé un Dell Mini. Difficile de ne pas voir qu'à notre époque les performances du disque sont bien plus sensibles que celles du processeur.



shenrone a dit:


> Test d'ouverture et de lecture de fichier Mkv ou H264 (720p)


J'imagine mal vouloir lire des vidéos sur un 11". La taille est petite et si la qualité de l'écran est très bonne pour un ultra portable, elle est bien inférieure au superbe écran de l'iPad.



shenrone a dit:


> PS j'hésite entre le 11" et le 13"


Si on n'a pas une machine de bureau en plus, je pense que le 13" est plus pragmatique. Juste un exemple, la faible hauteur de l'écran du 11" fait qu'il est peu agréable de lire des pages WEB sans passer le navigateur en plein écran. 

Steve Jobs les vend comme le mariage d'un iPad et d'un MacBook. Mais comme dans toutes unions, les enfants n'ont pas forcément toutes les qualités des parents. Le 11" fait la taille d'un iPad, mais il est bien moins pratique pour lire des pages WEB.


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

pierre_pracht a dit:


> J'imagine mal vouloir lire des vidéos sur un 11". La taille est petite et si la qualité de l'écran est très bonne pour un ultra portable, elle est bien inférieure au superbe écran de l'iPad.



Emh non, la qualité est supérieure à celle de l'ipad.

Le 13.3&#8243; MBA  a 128 dpi. 
Le 11.6 MBA a 135 dpi. 
L' iPad a 133 dpi de résolution.

11,6 pouces pour une vidéo avec cette résolution c'est bien mieux que l'ipad.


----------



## David_b (7 Novembre 2010)

pierre_pracht a dit:


> Si on n'a pas une machine de bureau en plus, je pense que le 13" est plus pragmatique. Juste un exemple, la faible hauteur de l'écran du 11" fait qu'il est peu agréable de lire des pages WEB sans passer le navigateur en plein écran.


+1 
768 pixels est le minimum syndical, c'est tout  sauf "confortable". Pas seulement pour surfer, mais aussi pour écrire longtemps (on voit moins de lignes de texte).


----------



## pierre_pracht (7 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> pierre_pracht a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'imagine mal vouloir lire des vidéos sur un 11". La taille est petite et si la qualité de l'écran est très bonne pour un ultra portable, elle est bien inférieure au superbe écran de l'iPad.
> ...


Je pensais surtout aux angles de vision. Bouger l'écran du MacBook Air 11" de 20° à un effet visible. Bien différent de l'iPad où les angles de vision n'ont presque aucune influence.



robertodino a dit:


> Le 13.3&#8243; MBA  a 128 dpi.
> Le 11.6 MBA a 135 dpi.
> L' iPad a 133 dpi de résolution.


Bref, ils ont tous les mêmes valeurs. Il faudrait comme pour l'iPhone doubler le nombre de DPI pour obtenir un résultat intéressant.



robertodino a dit:


> 11,6 pouces pour une vidéo avec cette résolution c'est bien mieux que l'ipad.


La taille de l'écran à une influence. Le MacBook Air 11" à 25% de plus en largeur. Cela lui permet d'afficher une vidéo*16/9 en plein écran. Mais comme on tient toujours un iPad, un peu plus près qu'un portable ; on obtient au final une image de même taille sur les deux (avec un peu moins de définitions sur l'iPad).

L'écran du MacBook Air 11" est très bon (surtout comparé aux portables du même gabarit). Mais difficile de le comparer à celui de l'iPad qui est parfait pour la consommation de média.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> +1
> 768 pixels est le minimum syndical, c'est tout  sauf "confortable". Pas seulement pour surfer, mais aussi pour écrire longtemps (on voit moins de lignes de texte).



T'as déjà testé un netbook avec une définition de 1024X600 par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Je m'en sers depuis jeudi et je ne ressens aucuns problèmes. Je l'utilise comme machine principale.


----------



## shenrone (7 Novembre 2010)

pierre_pracht a dit:


> Hormis l'encodage de vidéo et les jeux, difficile de faire la différence entre deux processeurs sans lancer de test (chronométrés).
> 
> Si la puissance un processeur à une grande importance pour vous : oubliez le 11". À titre d'information, l'autonomie affichée en jouant à un jeu est de moins d' 1H30 ! Bien loin de l'autonomie affichée en surfant sur le WEB avec une luminosité faible.
> 
> ...




Au risque d'en choquer certains, je me base sur mon expérience de produit de la même taille et pour l'heure je me limite à l'EEEPC.

J'ai (mon seul PC) un EEEPC S101 qui est lui aussi équipé d'un SSD et c'est une calamité pour la moindre tache, une page web avec deux onglet et ça ram, une copie de fichier et une page web ouverte et ça rame, ça me saoule tellement que je l'utilise de plus en plus rarement .

Je ne cherche pas à comparer le nouveau Air à un EEEPC j'ai bien compris qu'il ne se rangeait pas dans la même catégorie (je ne le compare pas à l'Ipad non plus). Mais en cas d'investissement il est clair que je me débarrasserais de cette %`$¨*° et je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver devants les même frustrations dés que j'ouvre une page web en lisant une vidéo ou autres.

C'est pour ça que seul des tests d'utilisateurs me parle...


----------



## Valmente (7 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as déjà testé un netbook avec une définition de 1024X600 par hasard ?


j'en ai un depuis qq jours  un Toshiba NB100 de 8,9" avec cette définition : et bien c'est vraiment très juste - j'arrête pas de scroller (quelle horreur son trackpad) ou d'utiliser le plein écran pour surfer. 
Je suis mûre pour le macbook air 13"


----------



## pierre_pracht (7 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je m'en sers depuis jeudi et je ne ressens aucuns problèmes. Je l'utilise comme machine principale.


Si je n'avais pas acheté un iMac cet été, je l'utiliserais aussi comme machine principale. Mais avec écran, clavier et souris à la maison/bureau.

Il est assez performant pour bien des tâches. Mais c'est plus difficile de se passer d'un grand écran (voir d'un plus grand Tracpad). C'est pour cela que le 13 pouces me semble plus pragmatique comme machine unique (même si je ne l'ai jamais vu).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> j'en ai un depuis qq jours  un Toshiba NB100 de 8,9" avec cette définition : et bien c'est vraiment très juste - j'arrête pas de scroller (quelle horreur son trackpad) ou d'utiliser le plein écran pour surfer.
> Je suis mûre pour le macbook air 13"



Ce que je veux dire par là , c'est qu'il suffit de mettre le dock à gauche/Droite sur le 11" pour ne pas avoir trop de difficultés à l'utiliser .
De plus , le trackpad est agréable pour scroller sur le Air .

Enfin , j'ai aussi commandé un 13" .


----------



## pierre_pracht (7 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai (mon seul PC) un EEEPC S101 qui est lui aussi équipé d'un SSD et c'est une calamité pour la moindre tache, une page web avec deux onglet et ça ram, une copie de fichier et une page web ouverte et ça rame, ça me saoule tellement que je l'utilise de plus en plus rarement .



J'avais un DELL Mini 9 boosté à 2Go. Il est vite passé au placard après l'arrivée de l'iPad. Mais il m'a bien rendu service. Utiliser Chrome sous OS X ou Windows 7 est tout a fait supportable avec un processeur Atom. Mais 2Go sont sans doute indispensables.

Le MacBook Air avec son Core 2 Duo et ses 2Go, il est bien loin de ces problèmes. Si on n&#8217;utilise pas d'applications qui saturent le processeur pendant plus d'une minute, on ne risque pas de regretter son achat.



shenrone a dit:


> Je ne cherche pas à comparer le nouveau Air à un EEEPC j'ai bien compris qu'il ne se rangeait pas dans la même catégorie (je ne le compare pas à l'Ipad non plus). Mais en cas d'investissement il est clair que je me débarrasserais de cette %`$¨*° et je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver devants les même frustrations dés que j'ouvre une page web en lisant une vidéo ou autres.



La différence entre un NetBook et un MacBook Air est, AMHA, le couple clavier-écran qui ne souffre pas de problème de facilité d'utilisation. 



Valmente a dit:


> j'en ai un depuis qq jours  un Toshiba NB100 de 8,9" avec cette définition : et bien c'est vraiment très juste - j'arrête pas de scroller (quelle horreur son trackpad) ou d'utiliser le plein écran pour surfer.
> Je suis mûre pour le macbook air 13"



J'ai rarement vu la différence entre les deux (11" et 13") clairement affichée. Le 13" est à peine plus large. Mais le 11" est 16/9 alors que le 13" est 16/10. Donc le 13" gagne bien plus en hauteur (le plus important).



etienne000 a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire par là , c'est qu'il suffit de mettre le dock à gauche/Droite sur le 11" pour ne pas avoir trop de difficultés à l'utiliser .


Personnellement, je n'imagine pas de ne pas mettre Dock en bas sans le masquage automatique (si l'on n'a pas un écran externe). Pouvoir voir une page WEB sans scroller : indispensable quand on en a pris l'habitude  .



etienne000 a dit:


> De plus , le trackpad est agréable pour scroller sur le Air .


Mine de rien on pourrait acheter les portables Apple juste pour leur Tracpad. Difficile de comprendre comment les fabricants de PC peuvent vendre des machines qui énervent à chaque fois que l'on veut bouger le curseur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

En même temps , les TouchPad avec les Pc sont trop petits et les boutons font une impression de plastique (C'est du pastique )..
Et les pilotes sont mauvais .


----------



## shenrone (7 Novembre 2010)

Question,le MBA 11" de base est il "Lion Ready"?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Bien entendu que oui .


----------



## shenrone (7 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bien entendu que oui .



Donc les specs nécessaires seront les mêmes que celles de SL...

Apple risque de le commercialiser sur clé USB alors...


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Question,le MBA 11" de base est il "Lion Ready"?



Il est lion ready


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Il est lion ready



Question, on parle du modèle de base, donc petit processeur et 2go de ram. Par contre ou est-il écrit qu'il est Lion ready?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Nul part : C'est logique , Apple ne commercialise pas un ordinateur pour qu'il soit incompatible avec leur système 1 an plus tard .


----------



## blorem (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, auriez-vous des captures d'écran de Microsoft Office (Word) sur le nouveau MacBook Air 11'6, histoire de voir comment le logiciel s'adapte à l'écran ?

Merci


----------



## bacman (7 Novembre 2010)

pas trop de soucis 
ça reste exploitable malgré la petite résolution


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Nul part : C'est logique , Apple ne commercialise pas un ordinateur pour qu'il soit incompatible avec leur système 1 an plus tard .



ok, c'est ce que j'avais dit au debut d'un topic. Je epnsais à une communication officielle, donc aucun souci, je n'ai rien raté


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Surtout quand tu vois que mon PowerMac de 2001 est allé de Mac Os 9 à Mac Os x 10.4 , soit un support logiciel durant...6ans .


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Surtout quand tu vois que mon PowerMac de 2001 est allé de Mac Os 9 à Mac Os x 10.4 , soit un support logiciel durant...6ans .



Pas mal, le bon vieux os9, ah les souvenirs


----------



## pitou_92 (8 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Pas mal, le bon vieux os9, ah les souvenirs



justement, quelqu'un de vendrait pas des mac "palourdes"??
je fais une collection


----------



## blorem (8 Novembre 2010)

bacman a dit:


> pas trop de soucis
> ça reste exploitable malgré la petite résolution




Merci bien


----------



## NathanB (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
une question me turlupine :
après avoir lu les 12 pages je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir une réponse fiable à savoir si le nouveau MBA peut lire les vidéos 1080 (en flash notamment youtube et en MKV).
Je suis conscient que sur un si petit écran que ça soit du 720 ou du 1080, ça ne change pas grand chose mais j'ai une grande collection de MKV que je lis sur mon iMac 27 et s'il faut que je retrouve ou réencode tous mes films dans une qualité inférieure pour que le MBA les lise ... mouai mouai c'est bof.
Pour l'instant les avis sont divergents dans la pratique mais d'un point de vue théorique et matériel, en est il capable?
En tout cas merci à tous pour vos feedback, ça me permet de me faire un avis et j'avoue que le nouveau 11" m'emballe énormément et qu'il risque fort de se retrouver sous mon sapin cette année.


----------



## sclicer (8 Novembre 2010)

LE Mba lit très bien les mkv et autre joyeuseté en 1080.
Les vidéos youtube c'est autre chose, car un autre flux et surtout le flash, mais cela n'a pas l'air de te concerné vraiment.


----------



## NathanB (8 Novembre 2010)

Ok, merci j'avais besoin d'une confirmation avant d'envisager l'achat. Tout roule alors, c'est vraiment
la bécanne idéale en complément de mon 27" i5.


----------



## Emiya (8 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> LE Mba lit très bien les mkv et autre joyeuseté en 1080.
> Les vidéos youtube c'est autre chose, car un autre flux et surtout le flash, mais cela n'a pas l'air de te concerné vraiment.



Je plussoie ses dires que ce soit sur la lecture fluide des mkv en 1080p mais aussi sur les difficultés sur du flash en 1080p.


----------



## robertodino (9 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> justement, quelqu'un de vendrait pas des mac "palourdes"??
> je fais une collection



bah j'ai encore un ibook G3, mais bon je collectionne aussi, là j'attends un Newton 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h30 ----------




NathanB a dit:


> après avoir lu les 12 pages je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir une réponse fiable à savoir si le nouveau MBA peut lire les vidéos 1080 (en flash notamment youtube et en MKV).



Yep


----------



## surfman06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Pour la lecture en mkv, ça dépend de la qualité d'encodage au départ, généralement quand ça pose problèmes cela vient de là. Pour youtube, la bande passante y est pour beaucoup.

De nouveaux musées sont prévus ?


----------



## NathanB (9 Novembre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> Pour la lecture en mkv, ça dépend de la qualité d'encodage au départ, généralement quand ça pose problèmes cela vient de là



Qu'entends tu par là?
Mes MKV font entre 8 et 15 go en général.


----------



## robertodino (10 Novembre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> De nouveaux musées sont prévus ?



Un petit musée perso, rien de spécial


----------

